# Pakistan defeats Bangladesh in a Thriller (ASIA CUP 2014)



## SwAggeR

Comeon Bangla Bandhu win it for us.


----------



## IceSage

Is there any way/equation India can go through? Or is India out of the tournament?


----------



## BDforever

SwAggeR said:


> Comeon Bangla Bandhu win it for us.


YAWN

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

@BDforever today @arp2041 too will wish for your team's win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceSage

BDforever said:


> YAWN



9 overs 27/0. Does your team know this is not a test match?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

Not possible. We haven't defeated Pakistan in last 15 years. Team Bangladesh is not capable to defeat Team Pakistan in Cricket. Other than that we can defeat them in any field.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

IceSage said:


> Is there any way/equation India can go through? Or is India out of the tournament?



If BD defeats Pakistan then we have more than a chance.


----------



## BDforever

IceSage said:


> Is there any way/equation India can go through? Or is India out of the tournament?


on BD's hand  if BD wins against Pakistan LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

slow start by bangladesh



SwAggeR said:


> If BD defeats Pakistan then we have more than a chance.


no its head to head bro that will decide

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

IamBengali said:


> Not possible. We haven't defeated Pakistan in last 15 years. Team Bangladesh is not capable to defeat Team Pakistan in Cricket. Other than that we can defeat them in any field.



Today India is with you like 19** so you will win.


----------



## EyanKhan

SwAggeR said:


> Today India is with you like 19** so you will win.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Sorry Bangladesh. We have to take this one to humiliate the bhartees further and crush all of their hopes and dreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Umar gul is finished..look tired and is not doing good bowling which he used too..

India cannot qualify even if pakistan lose because they got defeated by boht sri lanka and pak so if point same then pak will qualify because pak defeated indua in grouo matches..remember last asua cup

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

LOL. Umpires are bought out by bhartees, 

Big 3 ko mera L.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

RazPaK said:


> LOL. Umpires are bought out by bhartees,
> 
> Big 3 ko mera L.


3 waise high no balls and rahman is banned to bowl LMAO


----------



## SarthakGanguly

BDforever said:


> on BD's hand  if BD wins against Pakistan LOL


I knew RAW should have a Cricket department

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

BDforever said:


> 3 waise high no balls and rahman is banned to bowl LMAO



Who are you supporting? 

I support Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Umar gul is finished..look tired and is not doing good bowling which he used too..
> 
> India cannot qualify even if pakistan lose because they got defeated by boht sri lanka and pak so if point same then pak will qualify because pak defeated indua in grouo matches..remember last asua cup



lol , net run rate phir achar dalne ke liye hai ??

Point same hone pe Net run rate match kiya jaega.


----------



## BDforever

abdul rahman is banned without a single legal ball LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Parul said:


> *Who are you supporting*?
> I support Pakistan.


Ask this question to other BD folks(excluding @IamBengali and @BDforever ) That will be more interesting. 
I am with BD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

BDforever said:


> adul rahman is banned without a single legal ball LMAO


good the way he was bowling he needs to be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

SwAggeR said:


> lol , net run rate phir achar dalne ke liye hai ??
> 
> Point same hone pe Net run rate match kiya jaega.


Nhi janab..


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

SwAggeR said:


> lol , net run rate phir achar dalne ke liye hai ??
> 
> Point same hone pe Net run rate match kiya jaega.


sir head to head daikhta hain


----------



## dray

*Today some Bangladeshis will be in great dilemma about whom to support !!  *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

SarthakGanguly said:


> Ask this question to other BD folks(excluding @IamBengali and @BDforever ) That will be more interesting.
> I am with BD



He is our Rawawamy Dada.  I'm supporting Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Nhi janab..



I don't think so.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Win: 4 points
Loss: no points
Tie/No result: 2 points
Bonus point: If a team wins, with a run rate ≥ 1.25 times that of the opposing team, that team gets 1 bonus point. (A team's run rate is number of runs scored divided by number of overs faced, except that a team is treated as having faced the full 50 overs if it loses all of its wickets

If two or more teams have the same number of points, the right to play in the final is determined as follows:

The team having the higher number of wins.
If two or more teams have same number of wins, the team with more wins against the other teams who have equal number of points and wins. (Head to head)

If still equal, the team with the higher number of bonus points.

If still equal, the team with the greater net run rate.


SwAggeR said:


> I don't think so.


----------



## SwAggeR

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Win: 4 points
> Loss: no points
> Tie/No result: 2 points
> Bonus point: If a team wins, with a run rate ≥ 1.25 times that of the opposing team, that team gets 1 bonus point. (A team's run rate is number of runs scored divided by number of overs faced, except that a team is treated as having faced the full 50 overs if it loses all of its wickets
> 
> If two or more teams have the same number of points, the right to play in the final is determined as follows:
> 
> The team having the higher number of wins.
> If two or more teams have same number of wins, the team with more wins against the other teams who have equal number of points and wins. (Head to head)
> 
> If still equal, the team with the higher number of bonus points.
> 
> If still equal, the team with the greater net run rate.



What if BD defeats both Pakistan and SriLanka and one of them with Bonus ??

And link for that ??


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

SwAggeR said:


> What if BD defeats bothbukistan and SriLanka and one of them with Bonus ??
> 
> And link for that ??


You did not watch 2012 asia cup and link can be confirm from cricinfo


----------



## HttpError

Even if BD was about to win (chances are slim) they wouldn't because they want West Pakistan to win and go to final and win the Asia cup that way they can also claim their share to Asia cup as West Pakistan has yet again became the Asian Champion  @BDforever am I right na ?


----------



## SwAggeR

Raja.Pakistani said:


> You did not watch 2012 asia cup and link can be confirm from cricinfo



No , just tell me if BD too finishes with 9 points then what will happen ??


----------



## BDforever

HttpError said:


> Even if BD was about to win (chances are slim) they wouldn't because they want West Pakistan to win and go to final and win the Asia cup that way they can also claim their share to Asia cup as West Pakistan has yet again became the Asian Champion  @BDforever am I right na ?


I want sri lanka to win cup, they are playing so good


----------



## Pakistani E

where the hell is tamim iqbal? that guy was a delight to watch.


----------



## BDforever

SwAggeR said:


> No , just tell me if BD too finishes with 9 points then what will happen ??


India will through LOL


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Points Table | Asia Cup | ESPN Cricinfo



SwAggeR said:


> No , just tell me if BD too finishes with 9 points then what will happen ??


I told you the formula there


----------



## HttpError

SwAggeR said:


> No , just tell me if BD too finishes with 9 points then what will happen ??



Short answer is no you can't play final, no chance wait for another 2 years. We have simply knocked you out of this tournament as last time BD did


----------



## BDforever

Pakistani Exile said:


> where the hell is tamim iqbal? that guy was a delight to watch.


neck injury, he is out for whole Asia cup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## heisenberg

SwAggeR said:


> If BD defeats Pakistan then we have more than a chance.


there is no chance for india to make it to final as if somehow india and pak have same points then also pakistan will go to final. 
Why India won't play the Asia Cup final | Asia Cup, 2014 - News | NDTVSports.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

SwAggeR said:


> No , just tell me if BD too finishes with 9 points then what will happen ??


if BD finishes with 9 points then the final would be between SL and BD
there is no chance for India whatever the case


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

that kid anamul is playing well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rizwan Alam

21 in Talha's over... Wow this guy can really hit the ball out of the park.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

I am out of this thread but want BD to win Asia cup this time.

Go BD go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

BDforever said:


> neck injury, he is out for whole Asia cup



Ah that's a shame, still remember his innings in Lords (I believe it was Lords).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I told you guys that pakistan will give some joy to bangldesh and they are giving it by giving plenty of runs lol same talha gave 3 runs per hour in his 7 overs against India


----------



## BDforever

Rizwan Alam said:


> 21 in Talha's over... Wow this guy can really hit the ball out of the park.





Zarrar Alvi said:


> that kid anamul is playing well


that kid was the highest run scorer of previous u19 world cup, and already has 10 first class centuries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrar Alvi

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I told you guys that pakistan will give some joy to bangldesh and they are giving it by giving plenty of runs lol same talha gave 3 runs per hour in his 7 overs


bhai bhai hai na we love them we gave them the test status


----------



## arp2041

SwAggeR said:


> @BDforever today @arp2041 too will wish for your team's win.



Not worried if India goes to final or not.....but BD can never win EVER.


----------



## 45'22'

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I told you guys that pakistan will give some joy to bangldesh and they are giving it by giving plenty of runs lol same talha gave 3 runs per hour in his 7 overs against India


naach na jane angaan tedha


----------



## monitor

*Beware Tiger are roaring *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

monitor said:


> *Beware Tiger are roaring *


mewwwooooo


----------



## monitor

arp2041 said:


> Not worried if India goes to final or not.....but BD can never win EVER.



lets see who wins


----------



## A.Rafay

I just woke up! Whats the situation?


----------



## BDforever

A.Rafay said:


> I just woke up! Whats the situation?


94/0 17.3 overs (Bangladesh batting)


----------



## monitor

6 again 



BDforever said:


> mewwwooooo
> View attachment 19607

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

BD will make max 250 Runs


----------



## SwAggeR

Highest BD's first wicket partnership against Pakistan.

BD just needs to score 251 and they will win the match, if they score 300 then bonus is guaranteed for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Zarrar Alvi said:


> bhai bhai hai na we love them *we gave them the test status*


by losing the match against BD in 1999 World cup
kya bhaichara hai 
@BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

45'22' said:


> by losing the match against BD in 1999 World cup
> kya bhaichara hai
> @BDforever


they meant it was match fixing and pak players took money

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## arp2041

LoveIcon said:


> BD will make max 250 Runs



Insha Allah BD harega


----------



## monitor

A.Rafay said:


> I just woke up! Whats the situation?



Bangladeshi tiger batsman are plying with Pakistani bowler 
104 for none in 19.3 over a flying start


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> they meant it was match fixing and pak players took money


who paid them.......dont tell me BCCI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

If Pakistani bowlers are helpless like this against minnow BD, they may lose the final anyway.

BD is going for 300 with all the ability and indication.


----------



## SwAggeR

107/0 after 20 overs , great going.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

arp2041 said:


> Insha Allah BD harega



Inn that casa India jorur bari jaega good by asia cup 2014 India .


----------



## SwAggeR

Now BD need to press on peddle. Speed up BD .


----------



## arp2041

monitor said:


> Inn that casa India jorur bari jaega good by asia cup 2014 India .



Good. Anything that ISN'T called IPL, Indian players don't want to give there effort.......IPL is just month or so away....they will prepare for that.


----------



## 45'22'

even though we arent going to make it to the finals
we are still supporting BD
See @BDforever , we love BD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

666666666666666


----------



## A.Rafay

monitor said:


> Bangladeshi tiger batsman are plying with Pakistani bowler
> 104 for none in 19.3 over a flying start


Wow they are going great man, I saw run rate is touching 6 an over.. we need wickets.


----------



## SwAggeR

Till now Ajmal was very miser.


----------



## A.Rafay

Parul said:


> Who are you supporting?
> 
> I support Pakistan.


Will supporting Pakistan make you feel better considering you lost to us?


----------



## Parul

A.Rafay said:


> Will supporting Pakistan make you feel better considering you lost to us?



If you'll dig other threads of Asia Cup, you'll come to know I've supported Pakistan in all it's matches, except in India-Pakistan Match.* Wining and losing is part of game & I see sports in this sense*, not like the other people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

4 again 130/0 23 over

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

DRAY said:


> *Today some Bangladeshis will be in great dilemma about whom to support !!  *


Some nahi saare ...lol


----------



## Parul

@BDforever Dada, Score


----------



## SwAggeR

monitor said:


> 4 again 130/0 23 over


 
BD bstsmen are murdering Pakistani bowlers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Parul said:


> @BDforever Dada, Score


133 24.4 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Parul said:


> If you'll dig other threads of Asia Cup, you'll come to know I've supported Pakistan in all it's matches, except in India-Pakistan Match.* Wining and losing is part of game & I see sports in this sense*, not like the other people.


I will support India in next match against Afghanistan. Good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parul

A.Rafay said:


> I will support India in next match against Afghanistan. *Good luck*



Thank you!


----------



## SwAggeR

50 up for Kayes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

BDforever said:


> 133 24.4 overs



Who are you supporting?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Yahan kya ho raha hai ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

My supporting is like this - 
1. India
2. Bangladesh
3. Pakistan 



Now Afghanistan may screw this above


----------



## SwAggeR

BDforever said:


> 133 24.4 overs



It's short by 15-18 runs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

What are pakistanis doing???? playing gilli danda??? hahaa


----------



## Parul

chak de INDIA said:


> Yahan kya ho raha hai ??



Bangladesh is playing well.


----------



## SwAggeR

chak de INDIA said:


> Yahan kya ho raha hai ??



BD on it's way to grab bonus point.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

SwAggeR said:


> BD on it's way to grab bonus point.




lol.

Please bhartee. 


You are seeing dreams.


----------



## kaykay

Lagta hai Bangladeshi batsmen ne aaj Bangali baba ka churan khaya hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## arp2041

Pakistan will win this match & Afghanistan will win the Trophy......INSHA ALLAH!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

if BD wins this one,SL might lose the next one considering Pak would be a tough opponent as compared to BD

agar 300 ho gaya then pakka bangali jeetenge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

good going Bangla desh.....
I am with you.....


----------



## arp2041

45'22' said:


> if BD wins this one,SL might lose the next one considering Pak would be a tough opponent as compared to BD
> 
> agar 300 ho gaya then pakka bangali jeetenge



The question is not Will BD lose or not.......But with what margin........PERIOD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

RazPaK said:


> lol.
> 
> Please bhartee.
> 
> 
> You are seeing dreams.



lol Pakistani , your team won't even cross 250 keep wetting your panties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SarthakGanguly

@BDforever stop flying and keep posting score at regular interval 
If BD wins they will receive a huge sum of money from a newly created department of some Research agency

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rizwan Alam

Pakistan needs to prove that they can chase more than 250..... and this is a good time to prove

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

SarthakGanguly said:


> @BDforever stop flying and keep posting score at regular interval
> If BD wins they will receive a huge sum of money from a newly created department of some Research agency


144/0 27 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

SarthakGanguly said:


> @BDforever stop flying and keep posting score at regular interval
> If BD wins they will receive a huge sum of money from a newly created department of some Research agency



EVEN CIA funding can't make BD win a MATCH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Jabse Tiger woods ka kaand hua hai maine tennis dekhna hi chhod diya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

Looking at the Pathetic Pakistani bowling performance today, its Sri lanka which is more happy than India..


----------



## Devil Soul

Bangladesh 144/0 (27 ov)

did someone pushed Sleep Mode Button on all Pak bowlers....... No aggression No urge to take wkts.... hmmmm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

chak de INDIA said:


> Jabse Tiger woods ka kaand hua hai maine tennis dekhna hi chhod diya



aur jabsey Ronaldo (player of North Korean TT team) retire hua...maine bhi Polo dekhna chor diya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Devil Soul said:


> Bangladesh 144/0 (27 ov)
> 
> did someone pushed Sleep Mode Button on all Pak bowlers....... No aggression No urge to take wkts.... hmmmm


still celebrating win against india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

arp2041 said:


> The question is not Will BD lose or not.......But with what margin........PERIOD.


margin aint important
they can have that bonus point against SL also


----------



## SarthakGanguly

arp2041 said:


> EVEN CIA funding can't make BD win a MATCH


Shuv shuv bol re

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rizwan Alam

Devil Soul said:


> Bangladesh 144/0 (27 ov)
> 
> did someone pushed Sleep Mode Button on all Pak bowlers....... No aggression No urge to take wkts.... hmmmm


The track is too flat for batting, even 300 should not be a problem...


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Just WTF is going on on the field??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Kaun hai ye banda????

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## RazPaK

SwAggeR said:


> lol Pakistani , your team won't even cross 250 keep wetting your panties.


Pakistan will win bhartee.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Pakistan seems to be in trouble today..... 
It's a good back to reality moment before the Final for our team.....


----------



## BDforever

150 opening partnership

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

RazPaK said:


> Pakistan will win bhartee.



You will loose Pakistani , last 2 year se kabhi 250 run successfully chase kiya hai kya ??


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440785501399044097

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

OUT


----------



## RazPaK

LOL fuckin umpires are fixed.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BDforever said:


> 150 opening partnership



Konsi team khel rahi hai ? 

ye baar Olympics bada jaldi shuru ho gaya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

chak de INDIA said:


> Konsi team khel rahi hai ?
> 
> ye baar Olympics bada jaldi shuru ho gaya ?


there are 5 changes in Today's BD team


----------



## arp2041

RazPaK said:


> Pakistan will win bhartee.



I don't know if Pakistan will win or not Pakistani but a BD LOSS is ASSURED


----------



## Sugarcane

Ab line lagay gi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rizwan Alam

BDforever said:


> 150 opening partnership



Partnership is good but both players were playing with a strike rate of about 80... Pretty much under control

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BDforever said:


> there are 5 changes in Today's BD team



Vollyball me 7 players hi to khelte hain . . % change kar diya to fayda kya hua ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

LoveIcon said:


> Ab line lagay gi



teesrey no. ka khiladi jaye issey pehley hi gyarvey no. ka khiladi L-Guard pehen key beth jayega


----------



## SwAggeR

LoveIcon said:


> Ab line lagay gi






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440787050384871424


----------



## ranjeet

chak de INDIA said:


> Jabse Tiger woods ka kaand hua hai maine tennis dekhna hi chhod diya


Tiger woods? Tennis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EyanKhan

I can assure you we will win it



ranjeet said:


> Tiger woods? Tennis


Tiger woods tu golfer hai??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440787050384871424



Come on dude - You are intelligent enough to make your own comments instead of copy/pasting other's


----------



## SwAggeR

Amanul first need to score century then rip apart Pakistani bowlers.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


> Tiger woods? Tennis



Han bhai, tabse maine swimming dekhna shuru kar diya, sania mirza acchi swimmer hai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440788037589405697


----------



## EyanKhan

chak de INDIA said:


> Han bhai, tabse maine swimming dekhna shuru kar diya, sania mirza acchi swimmer hai


Bhai shaadi ho chuki hai , hamari bhabhi hai kuch to sharam kar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Why they keep maqsood instead of junaid?

Maqsood can not field for shit.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

EyanKhan said:


> Bhai shaadi ho chuki hai , hamari bhabhi hai kuch to sharam kar



Haule ho ka be ?

Swimmer hone me kya burayi hai ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440788329802788864

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

chak de INDIA said:


> Haule ho ka be ?
> 
> Swimmer hone me kya burayi hai ?


Swimming me nahi lekin aapki nazrun mein 

chal khair tution ke liye jana hai, bye guys @BDforever goodluck jetinge to hum lekin hope BD or EP  gives a good fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rizwan Alam

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440788329802788864


That was clear out


----------



## SwAggeR

166/1 after 31 overs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

EyanKhan said:


> Swimming me nahi lekin aapki nazrun mein
> 
> chal khair tution ke liye jana hai, bye guys @BDforever goodluck jetinge to hum lekin hope BD or EP  gives a good fight



Meri Nazar me ya apki soch me ? khair jane do. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

SwAggeR said:


> 166/1 after 31 overs.


its 173/1 after 32 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

173/1 after 32 overs.


----------



## Jazzbot

300 is on the cards guys, lets see if Pakistan can chase it down. Our already fragile batting will be tested today..


----------



## BDforever

180/1 after 33 overs


----------



## 45'22'

SwAggeR said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440791085950828544


and Pakistanis feel BDeshis support Pak 


BDforever said:


> 180/1 after 33 overs


wicket kab gira

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

BDforever said:


> 180/1 after 33 overs



Powe play Amanul ke century ke baad hi thik hoga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

45'22' said:


> and Pakistanis feel BDeshis support Pak
> 
> wicket kab gira


at 150 run

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

45'22' said:


> and Pakistanis feel BDeshis support Pak
> 
> wicket kab gira



Only Jamatis do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

1.5 Billion praying for BD today

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazPaK

BC Bangladeshi naswar ka ke aye hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@BDforever match live streaming ka link de

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

Tell me a Joke: BD will win hahahhahahahahahah

BD and winning is an oxymoron lol  and Indians supporting BD is like they have no self respect and asking BD to beat us

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

chak de INDIA said:


> @BDforever match live streaming ka link de




Teri main chak dan kaka.


----------



## Parul

chak de INDIA said:


> @BDforever match live streaming ka link de



Don't you have access to TV?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Soms

*The scores of this match are delayed in accordance to a legal order.*

*Delayed coverage* 
Our coverage of this match is going to be delayed in deference to the order from the High court of Delhi restraining ESPNcricinfo from making available live/contemporaneous text match commentary, cricket scores, ball by ball updates, score updates, score alerts of this match.

I wasn't aware of this crap!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Parul said:


> Don't you have access to TV?



Its raining here, no power

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

chak de INDIA said:


> @BDforever match live streaming ka link de


i do not have, watch star sports 1 and it is power play time now


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440793348987555841

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Parul said:


> Don't you have access to TV?


Who is it in your avatar?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

RazPaK said:


> Teri main chak dan kaka.



denge !! picchu na kodka


----------



## Dem!god

chak de INDIA said:


> Its raining here, no power


abey...yaha bhi......
par power hai.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

BD has considerably slowed down .


----------



## Parul

A.Rafay said:


> Who is it in your avatar?



Paul Gilbert - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

SwAggeR said:


> BD has considerably slowed down .


because of Anamul's closing to century, 6 runs needed


----------



## Parul

chak de INDIA said:


> Its raining here, no power




188/1 (34.5) 

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

chak de INDIA said:


> denge !! picchu na kodka



Wtf language did you just speak?

Are you Punjabi?


----------



## A.Rafay

Parul said:


> Paul Gilbert - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Lol haha I thought it was a girl... good one anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

RazPaK said:


> Wtf language did you just speak?
> 
> Are you Punjabi?



I'm not a punjabi 

@Parul Dass iss nu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

chak de INDIA said:


> I'm not a punjabi
> 
> @Parul Dass iss nu



Mitti Paoo!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440794837500309504


----------



## Sugarcane

RazPaK said:


> Wtf language did you just speak?
> 
> Are you Punjabi?



Bhaiya hai ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Bullshit batting... playing test match in power play

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440796107262533632

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

LoveIcon said:


> Bhaiya hai ga



Chacha, apko badi mirchi lagi is baat pe 

Or FYI mai Rajasthani bhaiya hu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

BDforever said:


> Bullshit batting... playing test match in power play



I think they are not playing for bonus.


----------



## monitor

*Anamul's second century*


----------



## BDforever

century of anamul ! ! ! 



monitor said:


> *Anamul's first century*


it is his 2nd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

BDforever said:


> century of anamul ! ! !
> 
> 
> it is his 2nd



I hope ab 20-20 start kare khelna.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

run out missed 

LOL out anamul


----------



## Sugarcane

chak de INDIA said:


> Chacha, apko badi mirchi lagi is baat pe
> 
> Or FYI mai Rajasthani bhaiya hu



Kis baat ki mirchi?


----------



## BDforever

Captain is here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Now they are NOT scoring.
ISI did nice job of wiring funds to both of their kith n kins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

LoveIcon said:


> Kis baat ki mirchi?



Rajasthani Mirchi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

BDforever said:


> century of anamul ! ! !
> 
> 
> it is his 2nd



Whom are you supporting?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DRaisinHerald

That was one early wicket. Should have delayed it a bit more

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

300 still possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Parul said:


> Whom are you supporting?


USA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Ajmal is boss.


----------



## 45'22'

@BDforever kamine thanks to bol......tum logon ke liye do umpire kitne mushkil se kharida humne

btw scores?????

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

45'22' said:


> @BDforever kamine thanks to bol......tum logon ke liye do umpire kitne mushkil se kharida humne
> 
> btw scores?????


205/2 40 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

BDforever said:


> USA



Dada, 100 thanks yaad rakhana.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Fawad Alam is a solid fielder.


----------



## Backbencher

300 + is on


----------



## SwAggeR

@BDforever keep the score updating after every over now.Last 8 are crucial now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

222/2 42 overs


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440800550922117121
@BDforever @RazPaK


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440801648030404608

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

236/2 43 overs, mominul's fifth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

236/2



BDforever said:


> 236/2 43 overs, mominul's fifth



what say 80-85 runs in next 7 overs ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

today our woman team already beaten Pakistani woman team and hopefully our man team going to follow that too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Less than 300 runs BD will win, Over 300 Pakistan will win

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440803129181741058

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

248/2 44 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Pakistan will win. Fak all dat.


----------



## BDforever

Mominul out at 51


----------



## SwAggeR

BDforever said:


> 248/2 44 overs



12 runs from last over, great. BD needs couple of 15+ overs to bat out Pakistan out of the match in first inning itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK




----------



## BDforever

250 comes up

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

BDforever said:


> Mominul out at 51



NVM only 33 balls left now. 

60 from 33 with 7 wickets in hand is not difficult.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

258/3 45 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

India is in the finals..
Thanks to BD


----------



## Devil Soul

Rizwan Alam said:


> The track is too flat for batting, even 300 should not be a problem...


yeah, but than again its Pak batting we r talking about here


----------



## 45'22'

@cheekybird mera shart yaad hai na aapko 



mehboobkz said:


> India is in the finals..
> Thanks to BD


naa we wont make it to the finals........even if BD wins
its either going to be BD or Pak vs SL


----------



## Devil Soul

mehboobkz said:


> India is in the finals..
> Thanks to BD


oh really..... hmmmmmm


----------



## SwAggeR

mehboobkz said:


> India is in the finals..
> Thanks to BD



No , India is out of Asia cup.


----------



## mehboobkz

They ARE going 300 plus..


----------



## Sugarcane

Score?


----------



## mehboobkz

Writing is on the wall..


----------



## 45'22'

LoveIcon said:


> Score?


220/7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

276/3 46 overs


----------



## Sugarcane

45'22' said:


> 220/7



India ka score nahi poocha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

LoveIcon said:


> Score?


276/3 off 46 overs.


----------



## Sugarcane

Looks like today's match will also be decided in last over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Chucker getting smashed today.


----------



## kaykay

LoveIcon said:


> Looks like today's match will also be decided in last over.


3 back to back boundries in Ajmal's over.


----------



## Sugarcane

45'22' said:


>




AF have very good bowlers - It's their batting and fielding that scuks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

291/3 @LoveIcon


----------



## BDforever

293/3 47 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

291/3 off 47 overs. BD batsmen are playing so fast and good.


----------



## Sugarcane

kaykay said:


> 3 back to back boundries in Ajmal's over.



WTF!!! Looks like BD took bonus point theory seriously.


----------



## ranjeet

Dafaq happened to Bangladeshis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## punit

Go Bangladesh ! Big Daddy BCCI is with you !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indian-Lion

Cmon Bangladesh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

LoveIcon said:


> AF have very good bowlers - It's their batting and fielding that scuks.


lagta hai yeh maych app harr jaoge chacha


----------



## kaykay

LoveIcon said:


> WTF!!! Looks like BD took bonus point theory seriously.


I was surprised to watch too. Credit also goes to Pak's pathetic fielding today. Another boundary here btw.


----------



## Sugarcane

Crick Info is stuck at 45.1 over

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Pakistan will loose this match.


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> 293/3 47 overs


i thought you said,you wont watch cricket
its a waste
they waste govt. money
bla bla....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

45'22' said:


> lagta hai yeh maych app harr jaoge chacha



No - We can't chase easy targets of 260-280 but over that is not problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Oh come on BD, the sour loosers will support u today....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

300 up for BD


----------



## Leader

Bengaliyyyyyyyyyyyyyyooooooooooooooooooo....... kuch tou khuda ka khof karo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

299/3 after 48 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Leader said:


> Bengaliyyyyyyyyyyyyyyooooooooooooooooooo....... kuch tou khuda ka khof karo...



Wahi kar rahe hain bade bhai, socha BCCi se paise liye. . puri khidmat pesh karenge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

300 ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

someone please send a Peace delegation to Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

lol ... Ajmal is being taken to the cleaners

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

BDforever said:


> 299/3 after 48 overs



I'm supporting Pakistan and you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

not sure if India is bowling or India is batting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SwAggeR

11 balls to go , add 25 runs more.


----------



## kaykay

2 back to back boundries in Ajmal's over.


----------



## Indian-Lion

BD will win, and make sure that clown afridi goes for duck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

311/3 after 49 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> 300 ! !


????
When this happened???


Can anyone conform this??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

BDforever said:


> 300 ! !



kal tak sab Bangladeshi bhaiyo ki tarhan Pakistan ko support ker rae thay, aaj machlee samajh ker hamen khaa rahe hain....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

311/3 off 49 overs.


----------



## SwAggeR

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/440810359512121344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

ranjeet said:


> lol ... Ajmal is being taken to the cleaners



Long sleeves are not helping him today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

unbelievable performance by bangladeshi batsman today . i hope we will win by a huge margin as Pakistani players already broken .


----------



## BDforever

Mushfiq's 50 of 32 balls


----------



## ranjeet

Ajmal's first 6 over went for 9 runs and last 4 for 54


----------



## Leader

IF Bangladesh wins both of the remaining matches, with a bonus point & India beats Afghanistan with a bonus point, then ...... ahem ahem!


----------



## Parul

BDforever said:


> 311/3 after 49 overs



Rawawamy Conspiracy!  J/k

Well Played Team Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

Ajmal's last four overs have gone for 52 runs!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

Bangladeshlls 101 runs in last 50 ba


----------



## BDforever

Devil Soul said:


> Ajmal's last four overs have gone for 52 runs!


dhoo dala re

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

in last Asia Cup the Shakib Al Hasan played really well against PAK and nearly won the Asia Cup, he is repeating the same form again,,,,,


----------



## BDforever

666666666666! ! ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Good batting by Bangladesh.

Today is an amazing and amusing day at the same time as BHAROTIS are buttering themselves banking on Bangladesh for healing their bruised ego

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

Shakib 42 runs off 15 balls.


----------



## ranjeet

Damn .....


----------



## Devil Soul

BDforever said:


> dhoo dala re


aaj tu really dhoo dala, but if Ajmal have gone for so many runs on this track, what will happen to others when they come in to bowl at later stage,,,,


----------



## mehboobkz

sixxxxxxxxx


----------



## BDforever

326/3 50 overs ending


----------



## monitor

326/3 highest by bangladesh


----------



## Leader

well played team Bangladesh.... I hope Pakistan chases the target...or atleast deny the bonus point.


----------



## mehboobkz

target 327


----------



## Devil Soul

Bangladesh 326/3 *ONLY *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Spring Onion said:


> Good batting by Bangladesh.
> 
> Today is an amazing and amusing day at the same time as BHAROTIS are buttering themselves banking on Bangladesh for healing their bruised ego



Hamare ego ithni chottii nahin hein behan ji......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Spring Onion said:


> Good batting by Bangladesh.
> 
> Today is an amazing and amusing day at the same time as BHAROTIS are buttering themselves banking on Bangladesh for healing their bruised ego




This Bharti is Supporting Pokistan Team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

Leader said:


> IF Bangladesh wins both of the remaining matches, with a bonus point & India beats Afghanistan with a bonus point, then ...... ahem ahem!


India is out of the cup.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Kya dhoya hai be, bangladeshi coach se baat karni padegi india ke liye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Parul

BDforever said:


> 326/3 50 overs ending



Bangladesh Harega!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jarves

Spring Onion said:


> Good batting by Bangladesh.
> 
> Today is an amazing and amusing day at the same time as BHAROTIS are buttering themselves banking on Bangladesh for healing their bruised ego


It is not Bharotis but Bhartiy's,it is just eqiuvalent to call you guys Pakis or Paksitanis


----------



## kaykay

Leg side boundry is just 53 mtrs by the way and so is offside boundary.


----------



## RazPaK

If we lose to Bangladesh, no big deal. They are still our Muslim brothers.

But we are not planning on losing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Stealth

Tooo fishy... Match I have neva seen such balling from Pakistan side like this even normal performance par b eek aath wicket tu nikaal jatay hain :S .... not a single ball in wicket spot :S ye wicket nazar nahe arahe inko ? from past 20 years more than 90% short pitch balls...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Spring Onion said:


> Good batting by Bangladesh.
> 
> Today is an amazing and amusing day at the same time as BHAROTIS are buttering themselves banking on Bangladesh for healing their bruised ego



mehh, Awaz nikal pa rahi hai gale se ? mai to socha. . . . phew phew

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

aaJ TO BATTI GUL hai pakistan ki


----------



## jaunty

Highest ODI score by Bangladesh. Well played.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

kaykay said:


> Leg side boundry is just 53 mtrs by the way and so is offside boundary.


most of six's are 80+ meters LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

lagta hai Pak Team ne aaj breakfast me Machhali khayi thi ... Jo Hazam na hui

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Stealth said:


> Tooo fishy... Match I have neva seen such balling from Pakistan side like this even normal performance par b eek aath wicket tu nikaal jatay hain :S .... not a single ball in wicket spot :S ye wicket nazar nahe arahe inko ? from past 20 years more than 90% short pitch balls...




Forget the fact that they played shitty new players. 

Chalo khair. Dekhtay hain.


----------



## punit

BDforever said:


> most of six's are 80+ meters LOL



tabhi Afridi ke do mishits bhi sixer me convert ho gaye


----------



## Rizwan Alam

Well played Bangladesh, We will hopefully see another thrilling match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

BDforever said:


> most of six's are 80+ meters LOL



No, very small boundaries. They brought in the boundary by some 10-15 meters. Afridi's sixes in the last over the other night would easily be caught on any decent sized ground.

Anyways I don't think BD would win by a bonus point if they win at all or they would be able to beat SL. So from India's pov it doesn't really matter. But very well batted nonetheless against a strong bowling line up.


----------



## A.Rafay

Parul said:


> This Bharti is Supporting Pokistan Team.


Tum na hi karo support ham haar rahe hain


----------



## Rizwan Alam

PTV sports is testing my nerves  We do not have luxury to to watch replays or career records...


----------



## Stealth

jaunty said:


> No, very small boundaries. They brought in the boundary by some 10-15 meters. Afridi's sixes in the last over the other night would easily be caught on any decent sized ground.



Sharma 6ix also easily caught on normal ground.


----------



## Spring Onion

chak de INDIA said:


> mehh, Awaz nikal pa rahi hai gale se ? mai to socha. . . . phew phew



 kyun bhai awaz kyun nahi niklay gee.

BD acha khela so appreciation banti ha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Stealth said:


> Sharma 6ix also easily caught on normal ground.


Which one? Two of his hits landed in the stands and one would have been 4, there were no fielders there.


----------



## Parul

A.Rafay said:


> Tum na hi karo support ham haar rahe hain



I supported Pakistan in previous matches. It won..Don't loose hope...If Bangladesh can score runs, Insha Allah Pakistan tooo can.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Spring Onion said:


> kyun bhai awaz kyun nahi niklay gee.
> 
> BD acha khela so appreciation banti ha.



Hihihihi


----------



## HttpError

jaunty said:


> No, very small boundaries. They brought in the boundary by some 10-15 meters. Afridi's sixes in the last over the other night would easily be caught on any decent sized ground.
> .



Please cry more, do you need burnol ? hahahah FACT is you lost BYE BYE, and now getting solace by putting your bet on BD ? else you treat our BD like illegal border jumpers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Parul said:


> I supported Pakistan in previous matches. It won..Don't loose hope...If Bangladesh can score runs, Insha Allah Pakistan tooo can.


We have not successfully chased more than 250, forget about 327 lol. Our batting is so weak!!!!!


----------



## RazPaK

0 fucks given for BD score. We will come on top.


----------



## jaunty

HttpError said:


> Please cry more, do you need burnol ? hahahah FACT is you lost BYE BYE, and now getting solace by putting your bet on BD ? else you treat our BD like illegal border jumpers



Spare me your bullshit. I am one of those people who don't get perturbed by these fuddu tournaments. Check my posts on the match thread. I was just stating the facts. No need to get all worked up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rizwan Alam

Parul said:


> I supported Pakistan in previous matches. It won..Don't loose hope...If Bangladesh can score runs, Insha Allah Pakistan tooo can.


Be careful if you are in India


----------



## Parul

Rizwan Alam said:


> Be careful if you are in India



I'm in India and don't need to be careful...


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

A.Rafay said:


> We have not successfully chased more than 250, forget about 327 lol. Our batting is so weak!!!!!



Afridi hai na


----------



## A.Rafay

I never thought bangali girls are that beautiful, so many hot bangali girls in stadium lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Rizwan Alam said:


> Be careful if you are in India


kyun aaj IM attack karne wali hai kya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

A.Rafay said:


> *We have not successfully chased more than 250, forget about 327 lol*. Our batting is so weak!!!!!



Records are meant to be broken. I don't loose hope till the last ball isn't bowled...Lets wait and watch.


----------



## SwAggeR

BD will win Today's match with Bonus.


----------



## mehboobkz

Shakib remained at 44 in 16 balls while fastest fifty by sanath jayasuriya Stands at 17 balls.


----------



## BDforever

A.Rafay said:


> I never thought bangali girls are that beautiful, so many hot bangali girls in stadium lol


ghandha najar mat dal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Jeetay ga bhai Jeetay ga - Pakistan jeetay ga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

Shocked .... lol I put my status on FB and 80% of people in my friend list response.. HAIN ACHA.. HAMAIN TU PATA HE NAHE... ACHA AAJ MATCH THA... OHOO ACHA CHALO BURA HUWA KOI NAHE... people are DAMN DAMN care about Match with Bangladesh half of replies something like..

yaar India ke wajani the waja de hai unko waaar diya hey ub bayshak haar b jayeen tu masla nahe LOLZzzzzzzzzz hamaray liye Final VS India he hota hey baki bayshak koi 400 b karday no tension LOLz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

hahaha.....
this is rise of BD from pakistan.....
now BD is over taking Pakistan in every field.....sports, economy, health, wealth.....
pata nai...pakistan ka ab kya hoga.....


----------



## RazPaK

SwAggeR said:


> BD will win Today's match with Bonus.



Keep dreaming bhartee.


----------



## HttpError

jaunty said:


> Spare me your bullshit. I am one of those people who don't get perturbed by these fuddu tournaments. Check my posts on the match thread. I was just stating the facts. No need to get all worked up.



Obviously once you are knocked out of the tournament by your Arch-rival these tournaments which were once very important turns fuddu in an instant. This is the typical mentality instead of appreciating what a batsman did, you are telling the boundary was small, then let me tell you it was not just for Pakistan same was the case when India was batting. We can't help it if you cant hit sixes.


----------



## monitor

Bangladesh Today 








Pakistan today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

45'22' said:


> @cheekybird mera shart yaad hai na aapko


Haan yaad hai  BD ke zakhmo main namak chirakne ayi hoon online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Dem!god said:


> hahaha.....
> this is rise of BD from pakistan.....
> now BD is over taking Pakistan in every field.....sports, economy, health, wealth.....
> pata nai...pakistan ka ab kya hoga.....



Yindians already got fak'd.


----------



## Stealth

Dem!god said:


> hahaha.....
> this is rise of BD from pakistan.....
> now BD is over taking Pakistan in every field.....sports, economy, health, wealth.....
> pata nai...pakistan ka ab kya hoga.....



filhaal tu Pakistan ke tension na lay... Maoist say practice karwa IPL may satay bazoon ke jo already expose howay hain by their own media LOL


----------



## 45'22'

A.Rafay said:


> I never thought bangali girls are that beautiful, so many hot bangali girls in stadium lol


east pakistan se hain toh rishtey tumhari behen hogi


----------



## Leader

Pakistan needs 261 score to reach final....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

BDforever said:


> ghandha najar mat dal


Abey teri bahne lagti hain kia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

@levina Dawood bhai ko call lagao... bacha lay hamara team ko

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

RazPaK said:


> Yindians already got fak'd.


ya and you are the side effect.....


----------



## 45'22'

cheekybird said:


> Haan yaad hai  BD ke zakhmo main namak chirakne ayi hoon online


muddai lakh bura chahe toh kya hota hai
wohi hota hai jo manzoore big 3 hota hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

A.Rafay said:


> Abey teri bahne lagti hain kia?



konsi bachiyan dekh rahe ho tum log, mujhay bhi dekhao ?


----------



## BDforever

A.Rafay said:


> Abey teri bahne lagti hain kia?


 sob tera bhabi hein


----------



## A.Rafay

Parul said:


> Records are meant to be broken. I don't loose hope till the last ball isn't bowled...Lets wait and watch.


We should not loose wickets if we are to win this match.


----------



## IamBengali

I still think BD will lose the match. we don't have any winning record against Pakistan in last 15 years.


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> sob tera bhabi hein


tu mera bhai hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Stealth said:


> filhaal tu Pakistan ke tension na lay... Maoist say practice karwa IPL may satay bazoon ke jo already expose howay hain by their own media LOL


hahaha.....
apne taliban baba ko sambhal le..wahi bahut hai.........
still your players won't play any IPL match.....


----------



## 45'22'

IamBengali said:


> I still think BD will loose the match. we don't have any winning record against Pakistan in last 15 years.


doob marr......this is the highest score of BD in odi's
it will win for sure


----------



## A.Rafay

45'22' said:


> east pakistan se hain toh rishtey tumhari behen hogi


Door door se bhi bahne nahi lagti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

monitor said:


> Bangladesh Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan today


Don't underestimate pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

A.Rafay said:


> We should not loose wickets if we are to win this match.



Openers need to give good start..100 runs partnership.... & someone from top 3 needs to score big 100..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

IamBengali said:


> I still think BD will loose the match. we don't have any winning record against Pakistan in last 15 years.


You neither had 326 runs in your cricket history. Its very unlikely that Pakistan will chase such a large score.


----------



## RAMPAGE

BDforever said:


> sob tera bhabi hein


Nice batting bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rizwan Alam

A.Rafay said:


> We have not successfully chased more than 250, forget about 327 lol. Our batting is so weak!!!!!



This is the 1st time that Bangladesh scored 300 against Pakistan, Pakistan will return the favor for sure today.


----------



## punit

Leader said:


> @levina Dawood bhai ko call lagao... bacha lay hamara team ko



ye dawood bhai ke call ka hi natija hai .. warna BD to kya khlenge !!


----------



## A.Rafay

Leader said:


> konsi bachiyan dekh rahe ho tum log, mujhay bhi dekhao ?


Stadium me gori chikni bangali larkion ki baat chal rahi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

BDforever said:


> sob tera bhabi hein



Dada, I keep on bugging you up, Gussa Toh Nahi Korate?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Today our bowlers will be doing batting


----------



## cheekybird

Leader said:


> Pakistan needs 261 score to reach final....


Ho jae ga Fikr not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

HttpError said:


> Obviously once you are knocked out of the tournament by your Arch-rival these tournaments which were once very important turns fuddu in an instant. This is the typical mentality instead of appreciating what a batsman did, you are telling the boundary was small, then let me tell you it was not just for Pakistan same was the case when India was batting. We can't help it if you cant hit sixes.



We have won this tournament 5 times in the past and it's played every 2 years. Go back and read my post in the match thread. I was just stating the fact that the boundaries are very small, which is true. Of course it's the same for both sides. Why are you getting your panties in a twist for no reasons?


----------



## A.Rafay

BDforever said:


> sob tera bhabi hein


Chal hat chote kad wale....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

cheekybird said:


> Don't underestimate pakistan


cheeky ji...I have book marked your post.....
it make me laugh...as many time i read it...


----------



## RazPaK

Yindian and Rawami dalals must be defeated today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistan can lose any match now. We don't care". What we said when we defeated India. **


SwAggeR said:


> Comeon Bangla Bandhu win it for us.


----------



## kaykay

A.Rafay said:


> We should not loose wickets if we are to win this match.


All depends on your upper order batsmen who have to play fast without losing wickets.


----------



## Sugarcane

Batting start nahi hoi abhi tak?


----------



## A.Rafay

Parul said:


> Openers need to give good start..100 runs partnership.... & someone from top 3 needs to score big 100..


Yea and no more bad shots and bad umpiring.....


----------



## jaunty

I have a feeling that Pakistan might chase this one. The pitch is a concrete block.


----------



## arp2041

abey Pakistanio....yeh Lungio ko itney run kaisey bananey diye???

BD ki saari Bejati kharab kar di.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

45'22' said:


> muddai lakh bura chahe toh kya hota hai
> wohi hota hai jo manzoore big 3 hota hai


Bade dino baad Asia cup aya,kabhi hum pakistan to kabhi India ke points dekhte hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

arp2041 said:


> abey Pakistanio....yeh Lungio ko itney run kaisey bananey diye???
> 
> BD ki saari Bejati kharab kar di.....


Bangali mashli chaval bhar ke khake aye the..... lagta hai puri shark khali. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Parul said:


> Dada, I keep on bugging you up, Gussa Toh Nahi Korate?


if i do then what you will do ? any offer ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IamBengali

A.Rafay said:


> I never thought bangali girls are that beautiful, so many hot bangali girls in stadium lol



Bangali brownish girls are way hotter and beautiful than Pakistani pale / very white looking girls any day  but Pakistani boys are more handsome than Bangali boys in general. I mean the features of Bangali girls are very good.


----------



## cheekybird

arp2041 said:


> abey Pakistanio....yeh Lungio ko itney run kaisey bananey diye???
> 
> BD ki saari Bejati kharab kar di.....


Pic abhi baqi hai mere dost


----------



## Leader

afridi clapping on mominul's century.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jarves

RazPaK said:


> Yindians already got fak'd.


And why is that??


----------



## Sugarcane

arp2041 said:


> abey Pakistanio....yeh Lungio ko itney run kaisey bananey diye???
> 
> BD ki saari Bejati kharab kar di.....



Bhai marble ki wicket bana kar pooch rahe ho score kyon bananay diay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

I think Afridi ko pehlay bhaeej diya jaye takay croooroon ke hasrat ub Afridi kay 100 runs pe hey woh pore hojaye LOLZzzzzzz


----------



## punit

*Quote Unquote*




The captain always saying, just go and take your time, so this time I just try and take my time.




*Shahid Afridi* explains his strategy during his unbeaten 18-ball 34 that put India on the brink of elimination from the Asia Cup

Bhai mere jaldi kya thi itni!! Thoda time aur le leta ! Ek ball aur khel leta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

cheekybird said:


> Bade dino baad Asia cup aya,kabhi hum pakistan to kabhi India ke points dekhte hain


ek shart aur lagate hain

Pak 270 ke andar all out ho ga
aap ka kya khayal hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

BDforever said:


> if i do then what you will do ? any offer ?



Dada, 100 thanks to your posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

IamBengali said:


> Bangali brownish girls are way hotter and beautiful than Pakistani pale / very white looking girls any day  but Pakistani boys are more handsome than Bangali boys in general. I mean the features of Bangali girls are very good.



 you are into boys???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

punit said:


> ye dawood bhai ke call ka hi natija hai .. warna BD to kya khlenge !!



oye yani k I should bet on BD now


----------



## A.Rafay

IamBengali said:


> Bangali brownish girls are way hotter and beautiful than Pakistani pale / very white looking girls any day  but Pakistani boys are more handsome than Bangali boys in general. I mean the features of Bangali girls are very good.


Hey pakistani larkia ziada beautiful hoti hain, kuch bangali larki sirf gori hain bas.. Pakistan me cricket ho nahi rahi warna stadium bhara hota khoobsorat larkio se..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nova2

Just got off the bed and checked the score and  BC 326/3 kya soch ke banaye ye run ke @BDforever khush hoga 
superb batting BD ,ab match bhi jeet lo plzzz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

We will win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

45'22' said:


> ek shart aur lagate hain
> 
> Pak 270 ke andar all out ho ga
> *aap ka kya khayal hai *


Dil kay behlanay ko khayal accha ha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dem!god

BDforever said:


> if i do then what you will do ? any offer ?


yes..beat you to helll

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

45'22' said:


> ek shart aur lagate hain
> 
> Pak 270 ke andar all out ho ga
> aap ka kya khayal hai


Dil behlane ke liye ye khayal acha hai BUT not happening

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Impressive innings by Bangladesh!



IamBengali said:


> Not possible. We haven't defeated Pakistan in last 15 years. Team Bangladesh is not capable to defeat Team Pakistan in Cricket. Other than that we can defeat them in any field.


----------



## Stealth

bhai agar Pakistan **** ke tarhan haar jaye HAHAHAHHA aur Srilanka ki jaieb may BCCI 2 3 arab rupay daal day tab koi chance hey India ka wapise ka yaan suna hey dhakan phir b bahir he raheengay HAHAHHA


----------



## Rizwan Alam

LoveIcon said:


> Bhai marble ki wicket bana kar pooch rahe ho score kyon bananay diay


Precisely!!


----------



## Indian-Lion

being an indian i love pakistani girls........... 

they are just adorable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

Devil Soul said:


> Dil kay behlanay ko khayal accha ha





cheekybird said:


> Dil behlane ke liye ye khayal acha hai BUT not happening


you guys seriously think....Pak will chase 327

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Suddenly Bangladesh has support of more than billion Indians to win this match with a bonus point. 


SwAggeR said:


> Today India is with you like 19** so you will win.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Indian-Lion said:


> being an indian i love pakistani girls...........
> 
> they are just adorable


But you will not get any pakistani girl, stay there in india.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

in last 10 overs 121 runs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

45'22' said:


> you guys seriously think....Pak will chase 327


Nahin to Kya bongian mar rahein hain  Pakistan can and will Infact they have to ..sare pese Pakistan pe laga Diye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fawwaxs

first time ever Bangladesh scored 326 But you don't Know the Pain of loss After scoring 300+ runs 



BDforever said:


> on BD's hand  if BD wins against Pakistan LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

cheekybird said:


> Nahin to Kya bongian mar rahein hain  Pakistan can and will Infact they have to ..sare pese Pakistan pe laga Diye


dubb gaya samjho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

*any chance of India or NO chance ?*


----------



## cheekybird

RazPaK said:


> We will win.


If not,we will go to their section and troll every thread there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

cheekybird said:


> If not,we will go to their section and troll every thread there

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-Lion

What it takes for India to be in finals? Just tell me this


----------



## Nova2

BDforever said:


> in last 10 overs 121 runs


Last 5 ovs 68/0 RR 13.60

Nuwan: "Shakib remained at 44 in 16 balls while fastest fifty by sanath jayasuriya Stands at 17 balls. Did any body noticed that?"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

45'22' said:


> dubb gaya samjho


Ese to na kaho

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Stealth said:


> *any chance of India or NO chance ?*



Realistically no chance.


----------



## punit

Leader said:


> oye yani k I should bet on BD now


 hamne to 1000 rs laga diye hai. AAP apna socho.  Maine to pakistan pe bhi lagaye the aur jeeta bhi tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Here we go...come on Pakistan


----------



## SRP

Stealth said:


> *any chance of India or NO chance ?*



There is a chance but very little. *If* Pakistan loose this match and India wins the match against Afghanistan with a bonus point then India will go to the final. But there is a big *IF*.


----------



## 45'22'

cheekybird said:


> Ese to na kaho


dekhte hain kaun jeet ta hai.....
meri taraf se aapko all d best

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Android

mehboobkz said:


> Shakib remained at 44 in 16 balls while fastest fifty by sanath jayasuriya Stands at 17 balls.



Fastest Fifty record is held by Yuvraj not Jayasuriya


----------



## punit

A.Rafay said:


> But you will not get any pakistani girl, stay there in india.



Koi nahi Aajkal Bangalore me bhi aati hai Pakistani ladkiya! khuda meharban to pattha pahalwan


----------



## 45'22'

desert warrior said:


> There is a chance but very little. *If* Pakistan loose this match and India wins the match against Afghanistan with a bonus point then India will go to the final. But there is a big *IF*.


no India wont.....in case the points are same.first they will se head on
since Pak defeated India,they will make it to the final

but there is a chance for BD incase they win the 2 games,one with a bonus point


----------



## Nova2

cheekybird said:


> Here we go...come on Pakistan


Yes please call them all back to the pavellion


----------



## 45'22'

Android said:


> Fastest Fifty record is held by Yuvraj not Jayasuriya


in odi????


----------



## Sugarcane

mehboobkz said:


> Shakib remained at 44 in 16 balls while fastest fifty by sanath jayasuriya Stands at 17 balls.



And Pakistan won the match in which Jaysuriya made fastest fifty


----------



## cheekybird

Nova2 said:


> Yes please call them all back to the pavellion


Ap India ki Fikr karo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

LoveIcon said:


> And Pakistan won the match in which Jaysuriya made fastest fifty



but aaj to fifty lagi hi nahi


----------



## Sugarcane

Pakistan must win match within 40 overs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

From the very first over, Pakistan's required run rate jumped to 6.55...lol


----------



## 45'22'

LoveIcon said:


> Pakistan must win match within 40 overs.


pehle aap jitne ki socho.....bonus point baad mein dekha jayega


----------



## mehboobkz

LoveIcon said:


> Pakistan must win match within 40 overs.



Arey bhai baap ka maal hai kiya?


----------



## punit

45'22' said:


> no India wont.....in case the points are same.first they will se head on
> since Pak defeated India,they will make it to the final
> 
> but there is a chance for BD incase they win the 2 games,one with a bonus point




matlab hamara patta kat gaya hai !! Ab koi haare ya jeete koi farak nahi parta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

Go Bangladesh Go!! 



LoveIcon said:


> Pakistan must win match within 40 overs.




Or lose it within 40 overs.


----------



## Sugarcane

45'22' said:


> pehle aap jitne ki socho.....bonus point baad mein dekha jayega



Jeet Jaain gay - I am targeting bonus point

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

BD members reaction when we win

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## dray

punit said:


> matlab hamara patta kat gaya hai !! Ab koi haare ya jeete koi farak nahi parta hai.




I think we still have a chance.


----------



## Sugarcane

mehboobkz said:


> Arey bhai baap ka maal hai kiya?



On this wicket avg. of 8 is not too much


----------



## cheekybird

BDforever said:


> View attachment 19622










LoveIcon said:


> On this wicket avg. of 8 is not too much


Ho jaye ga

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> @levina Dawood bhai ko call lagao... bacha lay hamara team ko



Pehle bolo whats the amount??
Dawood bhai hates small digits...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

we dun care if we lose or win wid bangladesh...wht matters most is da historical win in Pak vs India

rest is just a routine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

Marshmallow said:


> we dun care if we lose or win wid bangladesh...wht matters most is da historical win in Pak vs India
> 
> rest is just a routine


kya madam.......aap logon ko kya hoga hamare bina
agar India na hoga toh Pak ke jine ki wajah nahi hogi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

pakistan dho raha hein

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

Al-Amin Hossain to Ahmed Shehzad, 1 run, 141 kph..


----------



## Nova2

cheekybird said:


> Ap India ki Fikr karo


fikr kar raha hu isiliye tho app ke players ko wapas ane ke liye kaha hu 

PSakistan 26/0 (3.6 ov)

Pakistan require another 301 runs with 10 wickets and 46.0 overs remaining

PakistanRR 6.50

Required RR 6.54

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dray

mehboobkz said:


> View attachment 19629




that means above 300 BD is unbeatable!!


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> pakistan dho raha hein


tum log ussi layak ho
@arp2041 yaar,inko ban karwao icc se
kisi kaam ke nahi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

45'22' said:


> kya madam.......aap logon ko kya hoga hamare bina
> agar India na hoga toh Pak ke jine ki wajah nahi hogi


hor hum nai hu gey tu whose gunna teach u dat how does it feel to lose any thing esp a match haha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

maiden over


----------



## farhan_9909

Pakistan need to even if Run rate drop to 4 should not worry but No wicket atleast till 120-130


----------



## Backbencher

Pacers are a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

BDforever said:


> pakistan dho raha hein


Aage aage dekho hota hai Kya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

45'22' said:


> you guys seriously think....Pak will chase 327


Nope we are their to eat fish curry with rice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

Just in case I diassapear form this thread in last overs...reason will be that I'm busy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dray

cheekybird said:


> Just in case I diassapear form this thread in last overs...reason will be that I'm busy




Or lost!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

Devil Soul said:


> Nope we are their to eat fish curry with rice


Ye bhi milega......lekin pehle promise karna hoga ki aaj haroge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

@BDforever im wid BD today u go BDz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul

Akash A. said:


> Ye bhi milega......lekin pehle promise karna hoga ki aaj haroge


For Chicken Briyani... i would have agreed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

another maiden over

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

Pakistan 42/0 (8.0 ov)

Pakistan require another 285 runs with 10 wickets and 42.0 overs remaining

PakistanRR 5.25


----------



## Devil Soul

Not fair give the ball back to Al-Amin Hossain


----------



## BDforever

Nova2 said:


> Pakistan 42/0 (8.0 ov)
> 
> Pakistan require another 285 runs with 10 wickets and 42.0 overs remaining
> 
> PakistanRR 5.25


48/0 10 overs


----------



## cheekybird

BDforever said:


> another maiden over


I'm having a feeling you won't be dancing like that in the last overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

Nova2 said:


> Pakistan 42/0 (8.0 ov)
> 
> Pakistan require another 285 runs with 10 wickets and 42.0 overs remaining
> 
> PakistanRR 5.25


wtf they're doing good


----------



## Nova2

Pakistan 48/0 (9.6 ov)

Pakistan require another 279 runs with 10 wickets and 40.0 overs remaining

PakistanRR 4.80

Last 5 ovs 22/0RR 4.40

Required RR 6.97

shehzad is playing well


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> we dun care if we lose or win wid bangladesh...wht matters most is da historical win in Pak vs India
> 
> rest is just a routine


I care... I want Pakistan to win this cup.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nova2

BDforever said:


> 48/0 10 overs


Razzak ko four marne ke khujli ho rahi thi ,they should be fined by another maiden

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Shahzad ullu ka patha


----------



## Nova2

BDforever said:


> 48/0 10 overs


Razzak ko four marne ke khujli ho rahi thi ,they should be fined by another maiden

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Shahzad eaten too many balls! ! Wtf


----------



## Marshmallow

A.Rafay said:


> I care... I want Pakistan to win this cup.


pak win this cup yes but let dis match be to da host team


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> pak win this cup yes but let dis match be to da host team


Noo nooo  

I want Pakistan to win this. Bangalis are not good to us. We should not care about bangalis.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

levina said:


> Pehle bolo whats the amount??
> Dawood bhai hates small digits...



economy ki halat thek nahi, kuch khiyal ker laay, sara paisay mein nay pakistan per laga diya hain, doob jaye ga bhai.... bacha lo...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

IF Pakistan doesnt lose any wicket till 120-130.Than it will be easy for Pakistan further

Addition of Fawad Alam is Good But Anwar Ali is missing

Anwar ali has alot of potential in batting and can do wonders when needed


----------



## Bratva

Shehzad is like,,, Apnay mamay kai gher picnic match khelnay aya howa hai.


----------



## A.Rafay

Omg


----------



## mehboobkz

Last over 50th, it would be 20 to score....


----------



## A.Rafay

mafiya said:


> Shehzad is like,,, Apnay mamay kai gher picnic match khelnay aya howa hai.


Haha haan or isko kohli se compare kr rahe hain.. lol


----------



## A.Rafay

New tuk tuk shahzad..


----------



## farhan_9909

Pakistan cannot risk wickets.

Pakistan should play the way it is doing till 150.

Than With 10 wickets in Hand Pakistan can easily score 177 More.


----------



## BDforever

fk shitty bowling


----------



## cheekybird

Marshmallow said:


> pak win this cup yes but let dis match be to da host team


EID nahin hai..awein de dèin

Required rate 7.17 ...yes we can

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Today we had proved that India (Big three) is even a weaker team then Bangladesh.


----------



## BDforever

hafeez is taking away the game


----------



## monitor

A.Rafay said:


> Noo nooo
> 
> I want Pakistan to win this. Bangalis are not good to us. We should not care about bangalis.



We are going to win this match anyway


----------



## fawwaxs

Filhaal to sahi ja rahay hain. Bangladesh had pretty much the same score in 14-15 overs.



cheekybird said:


> EID nahin hai..awein de dèin
> 
> Required rate 7.17 ...yes we can

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nova2

BDforever said:


> fk shitty bowling


Score kitna hua cricinfo had stopped updatin' the score

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

any streams?


----------



## BDforever

monitor said:


> We are going to win this match anyway


not really if bowls like this



Nova2 said:


> Score kitna hua cricinfo had stopped updatin' the score


84/0 15.3 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

86/0 16 overs - not bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

A.Rafay said:


> Noo nooo
> 
> *I want Pakistan to win this. Bangalis are not good to us. We should not care about bangalis*.


lol


----------



## Devil Soul

Strigon said:


> any streams?


CricTime.Com - Live Cricket Streaming - Watch Live Cricket
Cricpk.Com | Live Cricket - Watch Cricket Streaming | Free

Is the DEW , DUE later????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

cheekybird said:


> EID nahin hai..awein de dèin
> 
> Required rate 7.17 ...yes we can


o we still have chances

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

It's fifty for Mohammad Hafeez. His 20th in ODIs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Shahzad is playing test.


----------



## Sugarcane

Yaar yeh Shahzad bik tu nahi gaya?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> lol


Lol kia? I want you to support Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

BDforever said:


> 84/0 15.3 overs



Chal bhai bohat ho gaya, ab apni lungi tight kar lay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

last two overs were maiden

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

89 after 19 we were 100+


----------



## IamBengali



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistan 86-0 after 16 Overs. MOHAMMAD Hafeez on 49 and Ahmed Shehzad on 30.


----------



## A.Rafay

At this stage bangladesh were 120 Pakistan is 89 lol
Shahzad harami kia ker raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

A.Rafay said:


> Lol kia? I want you to support Pakistan.


ill be wid both....if pak wins im happy if bang win im happy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Looks like opener took last match's performance of Afridi seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fawwaxs

Two maidens , a wicket is coming soon


----------



## A.Rafay

IamBengali said:


>


Indians disguise as bangalis lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Let's play a test match! Whether you slog or go dead slow pleasure is what which is going to yell and we are known for not sustaining the pressure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Missing Nasir here,,, He would had taken single on every ball. Called for drinks,,, Misbah plase put some sense in both


----------



## Marshmallow

Emmie said:


> Let's play a test match! Whether you slog or go dead slow pleasure is what which is going to yell.


emmie

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Anees: "If both your batsmen have played more than 40 - 50 balls but there are still two consecutive maiden overs, you better start thinking about watching cartoons rather than cricket."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

arp2041 said:


> abey Pakistanio....yeh Lungio ko itney run kaisey bananey diye???
> 
> BD ki saari Bejati kharab kar di.....



Dont worry unki lungi utar dein ge BD ka koi kamal nahi ye pitch ka kamal hai hahahahha


----------



## Jaanbaz

Bangladesh is going to win this match. Pakistani batsmen play as if they are here to compete in a competition in who can waste the most balls.


----------



## Sugarcane

Emmie said:


> Let's play a test match! Whether you slog or go dead slow pleasure is what which is going to yell and we are known for not sustaining the pressure.



I think Misbah's target is not to give bonus point


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> ill be wid both....if pak wins im happy if bang win im happy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

A.Rafay said:


>


ok Pakistan zindabad


----------



## A.Rafay

Marshmallow said:


> ok Pakistan zindabad


Hehe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

RRR is almost 8 now - WTF these idiots think they are doing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

LoveIcon said:


> RRR is almost 8 now - WTF these idiots think they are doing?


Shahzad doesn't care. He is playing test.


----------



## Emmie

There's nothing on the deck for bowlers and still runs are not leaking.


----------



## BDforever

hafeez out ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Noo outttt


----------



## 45'22'

Marshmallow said:


> ok Pakistan zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

1 wicket gone


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> hafeez out ! !


tumse na ho payega
dubb maro chullu bharr pani mein


----------



## Emmie

LoveIcon said:


> I think Misbah's target is not to give bonus point


I doubt that plan, under current circumstances I am expecting two bonus points.


----------



## A.Rafay

Misbah agaya or balls waste kerne. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Skipper playing on number 3?


----------



## Sugarcane

Emmie said:


> I doubt that plan, under current circumstances I am expecting two bonus points.



We have couple of good hitters - It will be close match

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Mishbah bowled ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Pressure yelling @Marshmallow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StandForInsaf

misbah gone


----------



## A.Rafay

Noooooooo


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Long live pakistan cricket. From Hero to zero in one day


----------



## monitor

Misbah goon we are going ahead to a fascinating victory


----------



## A.Rafay

LoveIcon said:


> We have couple of good hitters - It will be close match


Kia khaak close match.. match gya hath se.


----------



## Emmie

LoveIcon said:


> We have couple of good hitters - It will be close match



Ghar dayan de dandh nai ginay de honday.


----------



## Marshmallow

Emmie said:


> Pressure yelling @Marshmallow


i hav a feelin dat Bang will win cuz whenever we hav a fab win we always lose da next match lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

Seriously.. what has misbah done for Pakistan team ever?? 1 free wicket for every team just for having this dumb ***.

I think I can play better then him..


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Ajj Lala 150 marey ga 16 plus bachoon ko


----------



## mehboobkz

Now Pakistanis will say RAW at work.
Sell out!!


----------



## BDforever

maksood gone ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StandForInsaf

given false out.


----------



## Strigon

Like the way Maqsood goes back smiling, like he's done something great.


----------



## Emmie

Multani fellow is laughing!

Umpiring has been way below the standards through out the tournament


----------



## mehboobkz

3rd wicket down..


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Aur charaoo in ko sar par ek match jeet kar


----------



## BDforever

man bd players are good actors, it was not bad touch


----------



## Sugarcane



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

That was clearly not out.... bat didn't touch. Harami bangali.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

A.Rafay said:


> That was clearly not out.... bat didn't touch. Harami bangali.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Umpire Llong is not Indian.
He is British..


----------



## jaunty

cheekybird said:


> BD members reaction when we win



That is @BDforever when they lost against India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Emmie

Congratulation to BD and commiserations to Pakistan. Grab a good book and enjoy reading.


----------



## kaykay

It was a wrong decision! Bad luck Maqsood!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

It seem 260 is not even possible the way they are going


----------



## Rahil khan

Yeh Kia howa, kaisay howa, kab howa, kyun howa......Ray chorooo yeh na pochooo..!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> man bd players are good actors, it was not bad touch


aur tujhe kya laga,you can win without our support
Big 3 zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

BD to get a BONUS ..
Hello


----------



## Srinivas

Who asked Shehzad to bat through the overs??

That guy is thinking he has to stay there no matter what the RR is ....


----------



## StandForInsaf

we still have one man army left .


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Ek k baad dosra spinners..oh bhi kitne spinnets hein..


----------



## 45'22'

iss there any method to get 2 bonus points in a match
Dil hai ki manta nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Shahzad telling fawad to play tuk tuk. Don't hit fours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

It could have been LBW.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Rahil khan said:


> Yeh Kia howa, kaisay howa, kab howa, kyun howa......Ray chorooo yeh na pochooo..!!!!!!



Kafir Kishore kumar?
Musharaf = Mukesh Kafir

Rafi ka koi nahi kiya?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Club class cricket to be honest. On a deck where there's nothing for bowlers the batting team is struggling.


----------



## BDforever

kaykay said:


> It could have been LBW.


agree , it was out


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Pak first target should be 260 lol


----------



## kaykay

BDforever said:


> agree , it was out


So now our BD brothers and Pak brothers are equal. One wrong decision in favour of both!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

mehboobkz said:


> Kafir Kishore kumar?
> Musharaf = Mukesh Kafir
> 
> Rafi ka koi nahi kiya?


likhe jo khat tujhe


----------



## Nova2

jaunty said:


> That is @BDforever when they lost against India.


Lol haha   i was about to spill my coffee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

kaykay said:


> So now our BD brothers and Pak brothers are equal. One wrong decision in favour of both!!


That wasn't out, ball pitched out side the leg stump.


----------



## A.Rafay

We now cant go to finals


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

ka7 said:


> So now our BD brothers and Pak brothers are equal. One wrong decision in favour of both!!


It was not out..look where ball was pitched lol


----------



## BDforever

Emmie said:


> That wasn't out, ball pitched out side the leg stump.


nop, it was on the line, jhut mat bol


----------



## kaykay

Emmie said:


> That wasn't out, ball pitched out side the leg stump.


But It was spin bowl, right?


----------



## arp2041

BD hara kya????


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## jaunty

Pakistan are now playing for 261.


----------



## Emmie

BDforever said:


> nop, it was on the line, jhut mat bol


Rules are set by ICC not by me


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Bd forever kohee hai fast bowler banglades team main ..kaise lion ho tum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

Abhi hi nearly 9 ki average pahuch gayi...

BD = BONUS POINTS


----------



## Emmie

kaykay said:


> But It was spin bowl, right?


Whether it's spin or anything ball that pitches out side the leg stump does not yield LBW


----------



## Sugarcane

Oay Shahzad teri tu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

mehboobkz said:


> Abhi hi nearly 9 ki average pahuch gayi...
> 
> BD = BONUS POINTS


Its ok afridi will manage two 6 in every over


----------



## mehboobkz

Emmie said:


> Rules are set by ICC not by me



You were silent on such remarks when Pakistan beat India..
Speaks volume about your bias...
Pakistanis like you are dime a dozen..
Love me or leave me.


----------



## jaunty

50 for Pakistani Kohli.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

jaunty said:


> 50 for Pakistani Kohli.


Hahah  kohli ka khoya hua bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## majesticpankaj

match fixed hai kya??? jaaisa khel rahe hai aisa hi lag raha hai


----------



## Emmie

mehboobkz said:


> You were silent on such remarks when Pakistan beat India..
> Speaks volume about your bias...
> Pakistanis like you are dime a dozen..
> Love me or leave me.


And what does this citing of mine got to do with what you are trying to put up?


----------



## mehboobkz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

SL deserve to win this asia cup this year no matter which team play against them .


----------



## A.Rafay

Pakistani Kohli is opening his khata.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

2 FOURS!!


----------



## BDforever

last over 11 runs


----------



## darkinsky

jaunty said:


> 50 for Pakistani Kohli.



kholi is indian shahzad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Are they playing Bhojpuri song in the ground?


----------



## jaunty

A.Rafay said:


> Hahah  kohli ka khoya hua bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## farhan_9909

Both of them should stand atleast till 200.

IF anyone of them gets out.Than Pakistan has no hope.

Afridi and akmal are the only remaining


----------



## Sugarcane



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

fkkkkkk shehzad is taking away the match


----------



## jaunty

OK I am off good luck @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

misbah has scored less runs than umar gul in this asia cup!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

jaunty said:


>


They are very look a like.


----------



## Indian-Lion

score plz


----------



## Sugarcane

BDforever said:


> fkkkkkk shehzad is taking away the match



Abe what taking away..... yahan 261 mushkil lag raha hai


----------



## BDforever

LoveIcon said:


> Abe what taking away..... yahan 261 mushkil lag raha hai


this over 10 runs in 4 balls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

9 runs an over is really a big ask.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

It seem pakistan was too quick to lose hope and wickets..now in last overs it seem easy to score runs


----------



## Emmie

BDforever said:


> this over 10 runs in 4 balls



Don't worry dude match is perfectly in your control, BD is on driving seat.


----------



## mehboobkz

Its Afriqi who would do it tonight or its over for Pakistan...


----------



## BDforever

run out missed ! !


----------



## Sugarcane

BDforever said:


> this over 10 runs in 4 balls



You are talking about as if they will maintain avg. of 9 for 20 over


----------



## jarves

Kya score chal raha hai??


----------



## A.Rafay

BDforever said:


> run out missed ! !


Gudd

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

PK needs a couple of big overs to release the pressure.


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> Kya score chal raha hai??


163/3 31.1 overs

fkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 2 consecutive 4 ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

jiye jiye bangladesh


----------



## farhan_9909

Sherjil wasnt Wrong.

THe problem is that Pakistan opener can't go beyond 100 without 1 wicket dropped


----------



## Jaanbaz

BDforever said:


> 163/3 31.1 overs
> 
> fkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 2 consecutive 4 ! !



khush hojao. You will win.


----------



## Emmie

Maqsood could have done well, he's natural stroke maker but unfortunately umpire didn't like him.


----------



## Jf Thunder

we are getting our rear ends kicked by BD


----------



## BDforever

last 3 overs 30+ runs


----------



## Sugarcane

Ab chikkay lagao, bangalion ke 8 sixes tu settle kar do


----------



## Emmie

farhan_9909 said:


> Sherjil wasnt Wrong.
> 
> THe problem is that Pakistan opener can't go beyond 100 without 1 wicket dropped



Thats not the problem the sole problem is that the Pakistani batsmen cannot endure the pressure.


----------



## Sugarcane

Score?????


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Misbah


BDforever said:


> last 3 overs 30+ runs


Misbah and hafeez got pressure of run rate too early.you always get opportunity to score runs in later overs on this ground.. You can expect 100 runs in last 10 overs if wickets in hand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

We need more all rounders. Where the hell is Abdul Razzaq and Yasir Arafat? They don't have big enough safarish i guess.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Bangladesh had 184/1 at this stage while we have 182/3


----------



## Sugarcane

Why they are not hitting six


----------



## A.Rafay

At this stage bangladesh were 184-1 
Pakistan 182-3

We are not far behind. If these two stay longer we can pull this match off.


----------



## Jf Thunder

LoveIcon said:


> Score?????


TV


----------



## farhan_9909

Emmie said:


> Thats not the problem the sole problem is that the Pakistani batsmen cannot endure the pressure.



The only player in the current Team i believe can hold on any pressure is hafeez and Umar akmal.


----------



## Sugarcane

Jf Thunder said:


> TV



?????


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Sethi in action.


----------



## Kaniska

Just wake today morning....man..BD scored 327...


----------



## Emmie

Jaanbaz said:


> We need more all rounders. Where the hell is Abdul Razzaq and Yasir Arafat? They don't have big enough safarish i guess.



Both have gone superannuated, Razzak has lost his pace, he's no more an effective bowlers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

wtf bangladesh...useless team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Pakistan is going to win


----------



## Emmie

farhan_9909 said:


> The only player in the current Team i believe can hold on any pressure is hafeez and Umar akmal.



Would agree on Akmal only Hafeez often loses his nerve.


----------



## Jaanbaz

Emmie said:


> Both have gone superannuated, Razzak has lost his pace, he's no more an effective bowlers.



Then we need new younger all rounders.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

BDforever said:


> Pakistan is going to win


Not really..we dont like easy win like SL..plenty of excitement awaiting ..stay in touch

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

BDforever said:


> Pakistan is going to win



BD will win don't worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Pakistan has 17% chance to win !!


----------



## Emmie

Jaanbaz said:


> Then we need new younger all rounders.



Yeah we do but a team can only adjust limited all rounders, ones we have are performing good.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

fallstuff said:


> Pakistan has 17% chance to win !!


We had 25 ℅ chances against India before two six of afridi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

BDforever said:


> Pakistan is going to win



In the end BD is going to make.


----------



## fallstuff

Ami or piche thakbona


----------



## A.Rafay

fallstuff said:


> Pakistan has 17% chance to win !!


Najoomi hai kia bey.


----------



## Emmie

Death overs power plays are lethal!


----------



## A.Rafay

We will only get to 280.


----------



## Sugarcane

salay phir test khilnay lag gaay http://www.*************.com/smilies/mad/mad0094.gif


----------



## farhan_9909

Getting slow in powerplay

We now need both of them till 250 atleast.


----------



## A.Rafay

LoveIcon said:


> salay phir test khilnay lag gaay http://www.*************.com/smilies/mad/mad0094.gif


Ap hi kuch kare dein


----------



## Sugarcane

farhan_9909 said:


> Getting slow in powerplay
> 
> We now need both of them till 250 atleast.



Bhai jis tarah woh khail rahay hain 250 50 overs main ho ga


----------



## farhan_9909

Even if Pakistan loose,The matchw ill be very close

But somehow i have feeling that Pakistan is gonna win this match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

LoveIcon said:


> salay phir test khilnay lag gaay http://www.*************.com/smilies/mad/mad0094.gif



No, now they are playing nicely.


----------



## HttpError

Indian-Lion said:


> being an indian i love pakistani girls...........
> 
> they are just adorable



Sharam nahi ati tujhe ?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I am hopeful we can chase 100 in last 11/12 overs if dont lose any more wicket just like did earlier three wicket in three overs


----------



## Sugarcane

en ko v!agra ki goolian khilaao


----------



## 45'22'

score batao koi


----------



## fallstuff

A.Rafay said:


> Najoomi hai kia bey.



English please.

I was reading 17% from the broadcast.


----------



## Emmie

If a team know how to chase 300 plus then this is the wicket for them.


----------



## farhan_9909

LoveIcon said:


> Bhai jis tarah woh khail rahay hain 250 50 overs main ho ga



202 to already ho gye ha.

78 Ball remaining.Har baal pr aik runs mare to pirr bi 280 tak aa sakte ha.

If Pakistan reach upto 240 by end of this powerplay.Than Pakistan certainly has won the match.

Umar and Afridi Both can easily further bring down the RRR


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

LoveIcon said:


> en ko v!agra ki goolian khilaao


Cricket shor k Bangali bachoon ko pakar lena ha



fallstuff said:


> English please.
> 
> I was reading 17% from the broadcast.


These chances quickly change if you watched the match between india and pakistan


----------



## BDforever

shahzad bowled ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Its now time to hit big.. sixes and fours.


----------



## EyanKhan

Fook

@BDforever what am i seeing ?? Bare bhai ko harane ki kushish kar rahe hu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Bring in afridi now.


----------



## HttpError

BDforever said:


> shahzad bowled ! !



Today I think you are just glued to the tv ? I thought you had no interest in cricket ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## slapshot

After spending two hours and scoring a century this is how you give away your wicket

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

He should have stayed till 250!


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

As usual we gave wicket at wrong time when it was time to explode

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Why the heck Rehman has been promoted up the order? Haven't seen him slogging before!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## slapshot

A.Rafay said:


> Its now time to hit big.. sixes and fours.


According to Pakistani Batsmen that's the time to throw their wickets


----------



## Nova2

BDforever said:


> shahzad bowled ! !


Tu itne achi news le ke ku ata hai 

@45'22' 
210 for 4 in 38.3 (R/R: 5.45) - Target: 327(50)

BD will loose anyhow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

RR 10.25


----------



## 45'22'

@BDforever score


----------



## BDforever

Emmie said:


> Why the heck Rehman has been promoted up the order? Haven't seen him slogging before!


LOL


----------



## Emmie

Raja.Pakistani said:


> As usual we gave wicket at wrong time when it was time to explode


As an opener he did his job! Its the middle order which is struggling.


----------



## BDforever

45'22' said:


> @BDforever score


213/4 39.2 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## slapshot

Raja.Pakistani said:


> As usual we gave wicket at wrong time when it was time to explode


Don't understand the way they play. After scoring a century the ball must be looking like a football to him.  what is the point of his century if it doesn't get us to victory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

fk catch dropped


----------



## farhan_9909

Abdur rehman?But why?

Most stupid decision.But i hope he do know how to hit.Even a couple of boundries from him will change the situation and will decrease pressure on Umar and afridi to come


----------



## Indian-Lion

HttpError said:


> Sharam nahi ati tujhe ?


Bilkul b nahi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

INSHALLAH best team wins. But I do really want BD to win lol


----------



## Sugarcane

farhan_9909 said:


> Abdur rehman?But why?
> 
> Most stupid decision.But i hope he do know how to hit.Even a couple of boundries from him will change the situation and will decrease pressure on Umar and afridi to come



Lagta hai misbah ne paisay pakray howay hain


----------



## Emmie

You slog you get out you play on merit the run rate mounts - literally between a devil and deep blue sea.


----------



## fallstuff

Saiful Islam said:


> INSHALLAH best team wins. But I do really want BD to win lol



I second that.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Fawad is good in taking singles but not big shots and wrong to send abdur rahman..should have send umar akmal or afrdi


----------



## Emmie

Promoting Rehman up the order is a blunder of the skipper. Slogging or even taking singles is not his forte.


----------



## fallstuff

We are down to the critical overs, almost anything can happen. Pakistan still has the batsmen to take the game home.


----------



## BDforever

rehman out ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Advance Congrats BD on winning this match.
The way Pakistan has played, they should not win.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Thank god he got out


----------



## fallstuff

OOOOOut !!


225/5


----------



## Sugarcane

Yaar do chaar chikkay laga do


----------



## BDforever

fk 6 ! !


----------



## Emmie

Afridi in business guys


----------



## A.Rafay

Afridi go go!!


----------



## Emmie

Rehman was like dude lets see if you can catch.


----------



## BDforever

again 6 !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Lol hahaha


----------



## StandForInsaf

booooom boooooom


----------



## fallstuff

Pull some voo doo on Afridi !!


----------



## EyanKhan

go lala go


----------



## PurpleButcher

afridi's last six balls 
1 6 2 6 6 6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Agar je match afridi jeetata ha tu amar ho jahey ga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz




----------



## yesboss

afridi on a mission, 2 sixes in a row, he stays for 3 overs and the game is set.

3rd six


----------



## Emmie

LoveIcon said:


> Yaar do chaar chikkay laga do


 Lala herd you it seems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

fkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 6 ! !


----------



## Emmie

Gosh! Afridi on fireeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

lalay tu sher hai


----------



## BDforever

again 6 ! ! afridi stop it plz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SwAggeR

Harega bhai Harega Pakistan Harega.


----------



## fallstuff

Those 6s are pretty damaging !!!


----------



## BDforever

again 6 ! !


----------



## Emmie

I am freaking loving it....................


----------



## Parul

BDforever said:


> fkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk 6 ! !



Score kya hua hai?


----------



## Sugarcane

Emmie said:


> Lala herd you it seems.



LOL!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Hahaha what are the chances now


----------



## yesboss

9 balls and he is already on 35 we are looking towards fastest fifty


----------



## 45'22'

fallstuff said:


> Pull some voo doo on Afridi !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Hahahah lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

LALA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BDforever

Parul said:


> Score kya hua hai?


260/5 43 overs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

Damn, Afridi is here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

lala on fire


----------



## A.Rafay

Boom bomm and bangalis got sad.


----------



## Sugarcane

Lala break record of fastest fifty please


----------



## Emmie

Commentary has been tremendous through out the tournament, that is for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mehboobkz

Afridi's strike rate is 350 and he's hunting for the fastest fifty in ODIs. Jayasurya struck that in 17 balls v Pakistan


----------



## RAMPAGE

BOOOOOOM BOOOOOOM BOOOOOOM AFRIDI


----------



## Emmie

I reckon Pak is back in business, not a tough task.


----------



## mehboobkz

Afriqi's average of 23.44 speaks volume that he is just a fluke tonight


----------



## jaunty

Ha ha just checked the score wtf did just happen. Ek Afridi sab pe bhari.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PurpleButcher

getting abdur rehman out back fired

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Obtaining a bonus is no more a luxury for BD now.


----------



## Parul

LoveIcon said:


> Lala break record of fastest fifty please



Nahi Banega.


----------



## Emmie

Spinner are off the attack now............. Hahahah


----------



## yesboss

afridi hits a 4444


----------



## Sugarcane

Parul said:


> Nahi Banega.



Kaali zuban wali


----------



## fallstuff

*I cast my spell on you Afridi, *

*Be gone !!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

fkkkkkkkkkkkkkk afridi teri to mein


----------



## Emmie

That was a monster


----------



## Parul

LoveIcon said:


> Kaali zuban wali



Ek teh Pakistan ka support kar rahe hai, aur aap.


----------



## RAMPAGE

@BDforever 

Why such long faces ??? 

BOOOOOOOM BOOOOOOOOM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Indians will find Jamaat in the crowd.


----------



## Spring Onion

Good match  whoever wins

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Parul said:


> Ek teh Pakistan ka support kar rahe hai, aur aap.



Kahan - Saray Indians tu BD ka jhanda utha kar phir rahay hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

As long as India is kicked out the Asia cup I'm happy, In sha allah

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## EyanKhan

Spring Onion said:


> Good match  whoever wins


We must win



Spring Onion said:


> Good match  whoever wins


We must win


----------



## Parul

LoveIcon said:


> Kahan - Saray Indians tu BD ka jhanda utha kar phir rahay hain



Check my posts in the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Yeah Shakib ke bache se tu badla lu with interest


----------



## Indian-Lion

Saiful Islam said:


> As long as India is kicked out the Asia cup I'm happy, In sha allah


kyu phatt rakhi h teri bangoli


----------



## Sugarcane

Lalla 2 sixes in this over


----------



## Emmie

Umpires are not blind, tahts a good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Bangladeshi wicketkeeper is on something.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Good acting of out by keeper


----------



## Dem!god

kya bekar bowler hai BD ke.....
sala ye match bhi harre ge kya.....


----------



## farhan_9909

16 balls different still.Which we can't afford

Lala need to start hitting again


----------



## jaunty

Bangladesh will again win hearts.


----------



## kaykay

Afridi the Man. Fan ho gaya mai iss bande ka.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader

Hello again 

where are my Bengladeshi brothers and sisters?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EyanKhan

afride injured


----------



## jaunty

Lots of hot chicks in the crowd today.


----------



## BDforever

fkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk catch dropped

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Gosh the lady started crying................Dafuq!!!! Hahahahahhaha

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaunty

dropped lmao @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

DROP   heaves favour you


----------



## EyanKhan




----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Lol why bengali players are so scared..missed easy catch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kaykay

Leader said:


> Hello again
> 
> where are my Bengladeshi brothers and sisters?


Dekh nahi raha hai? Ro rahe hai saare. LOLs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

Lala bachiyo ko rula raha hai aaj ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mehboobkz

Al-Amin Hossain to Shahid Afridi, 1 run, sraight up in the air and the captain's dropped it at short cover! A few girls in the crowd are crying here!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

BDforever said:


> fkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk catch dropped


kya hai ye....
sab ke san BD nikamme hai.....


----------



## Leader

Stop crying guys.... you make me sad....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Spring Onion

ranjeet said:


> Lala bachiyo ko rula raha hai aaj ...



 nah bhartion ko rulaye to baat bhee ab apnay BD bhaion ko ---------


----------



## farhan_9909

I believe we should thank Bangladesh since our Biggest chase has changed from 320 against India to 327 against Bangladesh


----------



## Spring Onion

Leader said:


> Stop crying guys.... you make me sad....



yara abhi bhee BD jeet sakta ha issliye i am quiet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Pakistani bachiyan galiyan deti hain catch drop ho tou, Bengaldeshi roo parti hain.... mujhay bhi sad ker diya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EyanKhan

Afridi typical pakhtoon , law for who, you , me NO!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Bangladesh still can win..dont know why they lost hope


----------



## mehboobkz

No runners anymore, Afridi
Shaheed afriqi does not get one


----------



## ranjeet

Spring Onion said:


> nah bhartion ko rulaye to baat bhee ab apnay BD bhaion ko ---------


there were some girls in the crowd crying over the dropped catch ...


----------



## fallstuff

I ask Hasina to punish the catch dropping guy for crimes against Bangladeshi team !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Quoting my own post 



jaunty said:


> @BDforever before Afridi came to bat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BDforever now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

That's out!


----------



## EyanKhan

out


----------



## Indian-Lion

score bataoo live wala


----------



## BDforever

afridi out ! !


----------



## Leader

Spring Onion said:


> yara abhi bhee BD jeet sakta ha issliye i am quiet



be afridi, be very very afridi


----------



## farhan_9909

Aik baat ha.

Lala Main bhot zorr ha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Out. good match this.


----------



## Levina

Leader said:


> economy ki halat thek nahi, kuch khiyal ker laay, sara paisay mein nay pakistan per laga diya hain, doob jaye ga bhai.... bacha lo...



I think they got the money just in time.

See you can count on me...

Btw AFRIDI rocks!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

He pulled his hamstring otherwise it was a proper run.


----------



## Sugarcane

Lallla runner nahi daitay tu sixes laga kar score poora kar do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

My spell worked !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

levina said:


> I think they got the money just in time.
> 
> See you can count on me...
> 
> Btw AFRIDI rocks!!!



Afridi is a money saver for me... god bless him

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Leader said:


> Pakistani bachiyan galiyan deti hain catch drop ho tou, Bengaldeshi roo parti hain.... mujhay bhi sad ker diya


Wah .... bachiyon ke liye out karwa diya afridi !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Sh!t......................... WTF ..............


----------



## fallstuff

ranjeet said:


> there were some girls in the crowd crying over the dropped catch ...




The girls are jumping up n down in pure joy !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

I would have not mind if he got catch out but run out for one run not worth it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

Umar Akmal is the key here.


----------



## Leader

ranjeet said:


> Wah .... bachiyon ke liye out karwa diya afridi !!!



mein tou joker ker raha tha.... eerrrrrrr..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I would have not mind if he got catch out but run out for one run not worth it



He was injured, can't blame him.


----------



## Sugarcane

Bangladesh is again in the match


----------



## Emmie

fallstuff said:


> My spell worked !!



Damage has been done dude! He brought the game this close, now it's anybody's match.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

jaunty said:


> He was injured, can't blame him.


I mean he should not go for it..its all about four and sixes now


----------



## ranjeet

fallstuff said:


> The girls are jumping up n down in pure joy !!!


Lol us desis get so involved into cricket.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

even if we lose -- which is likely - I'll have to hand it to Afridi,,,..he went out in style and with class. The captain and bowler on opposite side were most certainly starting to soil their pants 

horrible fielding on our part though b/c there's no reason why we should have allowed them to set such a target but then again this is cricket...



p.s. WTF was with that ball drop by Hossain?!


----------



## kaykay

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I would have not mind if he got catch out but run out for one run not worth it


He was Injured so no body should blame him. He made the victory possible for Pakistan.


----------



## Leader

come on .......


----------



## jaunty

Game over.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

now or never - f*ck it.....just do powerplay on steroids, no point in even giving a damn at this juncture...we just broke 300


----------



## Bratva

Baberrrrrrrrrrr Sherrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sugarcane

LOL!!!!!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

another 6.....LMAO


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Afridi ki rooh fawad mein chali ghi

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Emmie

Waw......... Now fawad has taken the slot.


----------



## jaunty

Feel sorry for the girls in the crowd. They are so sad (

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

14 balls sixteen runs


----------



## ranjeet

Dew factor is working against BD.


----------



## farhan_9909

Bangladeshi crowd is silent

I am feeling very sorry for the girls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

Easy win from here now. Congrats Pakistan!!


----------



## BDforever

pakistan won, congratulation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EyanKhan

@BDforever kahain gom hogai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-Lion

east pakistan!


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Emmie said:


> Gosh the lady started crying................Dafuq!!!! Hahahahahhaha


 
hahaha saw that too....got a good chuckle from that

emotional desi women

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Run a ball with 4 wickets in hand...DOABLE


----------



## ranjeet

jaunty said:


> Feel sorry for the girls in the crowd. They are so sad (


yeah am sure you would love to give a comforting shoulder for them to cry on.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

12 balls....lets see what can be done


----------



## Leader

haha 13 on 12 balls


----------



## Parul

A.Rafay said:


> Door door se bhi bahne nahi lagti



Haan Bhai, ab bool.


----------



## EyanKhan

anyone saw the black magic wala baba?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> 12 balls....lets see what can be done



chillax we have won the match


----------



## Srinivas

@BDforever BD batted well


----------



## BDforever

Srinivas said:


> @BDforever BD batted well


fk it


----------



## Leader

EyanKhan said:


> anyone saw the black magic wala baba?



where?????/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mehboobkz

13 from 12 as there is another mini-conference among the Bangladeshis


----------



## BDforever

congrats pakistan, you won


----------



## jaunty

This will be the highest run chase by Pakistan in history.


----------



## Spring Onion

Leader said:


> haha 13 on 12 balls



close match. am happy Pakistan is chasing. even if lose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kaykay

FOUR! Pakistan will win in 49th over itself.


----------



## Sugarcane

Finish this within this over


----------



## Leader

Spring Onion said:


> close match. am happy Pakistan is chasing. even if lose



we will win now for sure


----------



## ranjeet

EyanKhan said:


> anyone saw the black magic wala baba?


Bangali Baba ... yes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

8 balls 6 runs.


----------



## EyanKhan

Leader said:


> where?????/


damn you missed it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

BDforever said:


> fk it



Yeah!!!! BD bowling is not good, not good .......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

As always Bangladesh lost the match but won hearts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Emmie

Love you Harsha! Hahahahahhaha


----------



## BDforever

3 runs need in last over LOL


----------



## Srinivas

Spring Onion said:


> 8 balls 6 runs.



As if some tense match is going on ....... 

match already won  !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

jaunty said:


> As always Bangladesh lost the match but won hearts.


ahahaha


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Amazing batting and run chase..


----------



## kaykay

Will support Pakistan in Final...!! Congrats for this match though!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

ranjeet said:


> Bangali Baba ... yes


lol 
black magic as in type of magic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Leader said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader




----------



## Emmie

jaunty said:


> As always Bangladesh lost the match but won hearts.



Your 2nd post on same stuff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

wow some ididots burning crackers here in India


----------



## EyanKhan

ranjeet said:


> Bangali Baba ... yes


lol 
black magic as in type of magic


----------



## BDforever

Best two teams in the final


----------



## farhan_9909

required run rate only 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Emmie said:


> Your 2nd post on same stuff



They always win hearts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EyanKhan

ranjeet said:


> Bangali Baba ... yes


lol 
black magic as in type of magic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

come on niggaz.....end it with a 6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

ranjeet said:


> Bangali Baba ... yes


lol 
black magic as in type of magic


----------



## Dem!god

hahahaha....
Bangladesh should stop playing cricket.......
jhoot ka naatak karne se koi fayada nai hai......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Awesome match! !!


----------



## Emmie

Comeon guys match is all yours....


----------



## Spring Onion

yar yeh kia kar rahy hain. 3 runs 4 balls


----------



## Leader

*পাকিস্তান জিন্দাবাদের *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

It must have been given wide..


----------



## Spring Onion

outttttttttttttt


----------



## Leader

Spring Onion said:


> yar yeh kia kar rahy hain. 3 runs 4 balls



tension not...


----------



## jaunty

Leader said:


> *পাকিস্তান জিন্দাবাদের *



Cool 

But the correct one is *পাকিস্তান জিন্দাবাদ  *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

;sljgdlhdjye5tuojfh fhgh ghdfjl hjhldjh hdflhdfjfh dfjhyje OJSLHDF HDFHJDFL HDFD HDFLHDFJHDKLFHJSDGKLSH


----------



## ranjeet

EyanKhan said:


> lol
> black magic as in type of magic


Dafaq 
3 posts? black magic at work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

pakistan won, congratz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PurpleButcher

that was widest wide


----------



## mehboobkz

ek run lete tau bhi hindu/kafir gaye kam se


----------



## A.Rafay

Congrats Pakistan hooooooo hahahaha


----------



## fawwaxs

The most sensational, actual nait biting match ia have ever seen in my life!! Extremely well played


----------



## Leader

yES yesYESYESYES............ WE WON !


----------



## EyanKhan

good fight from BD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Congratulations to Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

We rockeddddd


----------



## slapshot




----------



## HttpError

HAHAHAHHA BENGALIS HAHAHAHAHHA  Pakistan Zindabad


----------



## fawwaxs

Woo Hoo! Alhamdulillah! We WON!  We're through to final of Asia cup now, we're gonna this CUP!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

bwahahahahahhhhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahaha bharatis aik bar phir rooooooooooooooo paraaayyyyyyyyyyy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

Pakistannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Waw! What a match!

B"desh team win the hearts over again @jaunty

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ranjeet

Congrats Guys !!!! 
feel sorry for the girls ....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

buwhahahahahahahaha haahhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

congratulations, lala changed the match.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

My spells were not good enough !!


----------



## BDforever

it is good that pakistan won otherwise there was chance of India to go to final

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jaanbaz

btw that midget umar akmal has seriously pissed me off.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rizwan Alam

Boom Boom BD doomed


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Finally. Congrats Green Shirts.....
Afridi your the Man....


----------



## Leader

We won, now lets load our weapons for aerial firing !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

বাংলাদেশী বিশ্বাসঘাতক, আমি আপনাকে ঘৃণা 

میں پاکستان سے نفرت کرتے ہیں، آفریدی کھو


----------



## fallstuff

Congratulation to Pakistan !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

fallstuff said:


> My spells were not good enough !!



You should do more CHILLAS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

Congrats pakistan......
and afridi played a brilliant Inning......

Bangladesh....stop acting.....cricket tumare bas ki nai hai......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

And that's how Victory is snatched from Jaws of DEFEAT. LALA the AK-47. FAWAD, POWER OF MUSTACHE and all the DRAMA the game faced.It is only Pakistani team, THE DRAMA QUEEN, that provides such tense games. It was GEM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

BDforever said:


> it is good that pakistan won otherwise there was chance of India to go to final



LOL don't try to sugercoat it. There was no realistic chance of India getting into the final. You can't beat SL by a bonus point.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

SwAggeR said:


> BD will win Today's match with Bonus.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## HttpError

Nikal Bahir @BDforever  Pakistan Zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Finally. Congrats Green Shirts.....
> Afridi your the Man....


green shirt ? which one ? LOL


----------



## Strigon

.I.. you India, Bangla 

Love you Afridi! Hope your back gets better soon.

Hats off to Fawad, fought till the end.



Congrats, my fellow cricket nuts!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

LoveIcon said:


>


did not i say that pakistan will win ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

India Out from tournament!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EyanKhan

heavy firing started in Peshawar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

ranjeet said:


> feel sorry for the girls ....


hahaha...
me too...
there were few hotties.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

This new kid we have found named Afridi, plays great, aint he

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Emmie said:


> Damage has been done dude! He brought the game this close, now it's anybody's match.



Unfortunately yes.

He should be the MAN OF THE MATCH


----------



## forcetrip

The best dialogue in the commentary was " Only Pakistan could have won when Shahid Afridi came in and only Pakistan could have lost when Umer Akmal came in.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sugarcane

BDforever said:


> did not i say that pakistan will win ?



Didn't i say that if score goes over 300 than we will win???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

@LoveIcon 

How are you feeling now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jaanbaz

BD played good though. Afridi snatched this match along with great batting by fawad Alam. I hope all the team later on beats the crap out of umar akmal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Nice game by Bangladesh 

@BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

EyanKhan said:


> heavy firing started in Peshawar



Stay safe, a kid died after the India match.


----------



## A.Rafay

Bangalio ke gam me hamm baarabar ke shareek hain..


----------



## Stealth

*BULLZ EYE PAKISTAN!! Pakistan is like B52 Bomber for BIG3.... hahahah jhanday kay Shair aur ghar kay shair aur ASAL KAY SHAIR may ye fark hota hey .... THRUSH ASIAN TEAMS BY PAKISTAN!! Chitrool to Bangaleez chased 327 Runs... AFRIDI YOU ARE SERIOUSLY B2 for All Cricket Teams!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EyanKhan

jaunty said:


> Stay safe, a kid died after the India match.


thanks will do


----------



## fallstuff

Emmie said:


> You should do more CHILLAS



Chillas mean screaming ?

Can't do that at work.


----------



## Strigon

Jaanbaz said:


> btw that midget umar akmal has seriously pissed me off.




In heat of the moment even biggest legends can fall. Celebrate, if anyone pisses off anyone that is Misbah


----------



## A.Rafay

@Parul congrats  our victory is your victory.


----------



## Saiful Islam

When Afridi came in it was a game changer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

*BULLZ EYE PAKISTAN!! Pakistan is like B52 Bomber for BIG3.... hahahah jhanday kay Shair aur ghar kay shair aur ASAL KAY SHAIR may ye fark hota hey .... THRUSH ASIAN TEAMS BY PAKISTAN!! Chitrool to Bangaleez chased 327 Runs... AFRIDI YOU ARE SERIOUSLY B2 for All Cricket Teams!!*


----------



## Indian-Lion

shame bangladeshis, u couldnt defend such a great score and the minorities bursting crackers here in India

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sinnerman108

Leader said:


> **** off you modar chod gashti kay bachay paido maa ki ulad... he is from faisalabad !
> 
> and **** off with your hatred towards Lahoris.



Ok Lahori .

His brother was rounded off in Lahore so I assumed that is where he was from.

However , you are a lahori, and you showed it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

LoveIcon said:


> Didn't i say that if score goes over 300 than we will win???


i bet on bd bowling line up, i know they are worse LOL


----------



## Darth Vader

Pakistan WONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

http://www.*************.com/smilies/party/party0003.gifhttp://www.*************.com/smilies/party/party0003.gifhttp://www.*************.com/smilies/party/party0003.gifhttp://www.*************.com/smilies/party/party0003.gifhttp://www.*************.com/smilies/party/party0003.gif

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lion Heart

India was with them thats y they fucked

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EyanKhan

Stealth said:


> *BULLZ EYE PAKISTAN!! Pakistan is like B52 Bomber for BIG3.... hahahah jhanday kay Shair aur ghar kay shair aur ASAL KAY SHAIR may ye fark hota hey .... THRUSH ASIAN TEAMS BY PAKISTAN!! Chitrool to Bangaleez chased 327 Runs... AFRIDI YOU ARE SERIOUSLY B2 for All Cricket Teams!!*


not needed -_-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## forcetrip

Shells landing on my roof ... On a BD match?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

What a win, eh?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

It prove my point again that pak match every match exciting.. Look at all previous four matches

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Indian-Lion said:


> shame bangladeshis, u couldnt defend such a great score and the minorities bursting crackers here in India


we have good batting line up but bowling is below standard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

Only and Only PAKISTAN can give such amazing cricketing moments, even a match between BD becomes such a thriller without Pakistan there will be no Cricket  Make us BIG 4 LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## slapshot

Lalay nay bachian rulla kay rakh dein!


----------



## Darth Vader

Poor India  India out Of Series Cz of Afridi =))







* BYE BYE INDIA*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Durrak

Well played by Bangladesh..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## slapshot

HttpError said:


> Only and Only PAKISTAN can give such amazing cricketing moments, even a match between BD becomes such a thriller without Pakistan there will be no Cricket  Make us BIG 4 LOL


Pakistan has given Asia cup its best entertainment matches

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Emmie said:


> @LoveIcon
> 
> How are you feeling now?



Bhai ab tu Cheerleader Indians ki laine hai - Let me go from page 1 to make list

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Counter-Errorist

forcetrip said:


> Shells landing on my roof ... On a BD match?



Farewell to India party

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Congratulations..


----------



## pak-marine

Only Pakistan could win a match like this 


LALA we love you respect you only you could pull this off no other man in the history of cricket can do what you do ,
Fawad Alam and Ahmed shahzad thanks for the big scores esp Fawad for the 2 big Chakay..

Umar Akmal yar tujhey eik ball par chaay short khelnay par in my rough estimate appx 200 million galian pari hongi 
, however thanks for the winning CHOWKA

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

heavy aerial celebration firing in Peshawar.....

"business as usual"

Green Shirts - You never fail to amaze. Honestly.


BD - good game, well fought

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jungibaaz

What a match!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HttpError

Ayush said:


>



Why you sad ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indian-Lion

We will meet once again pakistan, 21st March....T20!

lala's papa dhoni would be there


----------



## Darth Vader

Counter-Errorist said:


> Farewell to India party





LoveIcon said:


> Bhai ab tu Cheerleader Indians ki laine hai - Let me go from page 1 to make list





Ayush said:


>


@Indian-Lion see your papa dhoni crying and if Your remember Ur papa Afridi or Boom BOOM made whole india cry  dont forget indias Ki sister pak me hai =))) You know who =))

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Strigon

Darth Vader said:


> Poor India  India out Of Series Cz of Afridi =))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * BYE BYE INDIA*




I love his custom made shirt "BOOM BOOM" or atleast in his honor.

Very well deserving.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Well played by Bangladesh..


Yea, they put big target. But best team won. Congrats to Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Mitchelle Jhonson,,, Mustache and he started performing................. FAWAD ALAM,,,,, Mustache and he started performing

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HttpError

Indian-Lion said:


> We will meet once again pakistan, 21st March....T20!
> 
> lala's papa dhoni would be there



Hahha We will be waiting for you BTW are you flying back to India ?


----------



## Ayush

HttpError said:


> Why you sad ?


zaahir si baat hai


----------



## Lion Heart

I can see some people are dieing with thire nasty opinions anyway good luck pak keep goin like that we all with yeh pissed of hatters and speek english learn some manners on forgion page


----------



## fallstuff

Jungibaaz said:


> What a match!!!



His stance is too wide !!!


----------



## yesboss

well played bangladesh, there bowling wasn't just enough to face the wrath from afridi's bat. good game. well done pakistan


----------



## Jaanbaz

@Pakistani Exile was obviously supporting BD.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Bangladesh wins hearts yet again 

I mean seriously, all matches lost in your own country that too one against Afghanistan ? 

That's such a shame. Bangladesh is not a new team anymore.


----------



## HRK

Well Played Bangladesh ...... what a match .....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HttpError

Ayush said:


> zaahir si baat hai



Are you sad coz lungi people couldn't make it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fawwaxs

Pakistan made it to the final of Asia cup 2014 where it will be up against Sri Lanka to defend its title.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Congratulations pakistan 

Ab Big 3 wali humari deal ka hisab barabar ho gaya (j/k)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader

Indian-Lion
[quote="Ayush said:


> zaahir si baat hai


Yaar its Just a cricket match man And We are emotional people and so much attached to this game  Cheer Up their always a next time Still India is one of the best team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

Congrats Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ayush

HttpError said:


> Are you sad coz lungi people couldn't make it ?


yes


----------



## Jungibaaz

A few men won this one for us. Ahmed Shahzad with his 100, Fawad Alam, excellent batting. Hafeez with bowling well and 50. And then lala, who saved us from utter defeat.

Well played BD, 25-35 overs in, I thought Pak was going to lose.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rain

When Lala booms, some one dooms:
This When Afridi boomed India doomed too.
Lala hits indians AGAIN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

cheekybird said:


> Congrats Pakistan


badhai ho

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cheekybird

chak de INDIA said:


> Congratulations pakistan
> 
> Ab Big 3 wali humari deal ka hisab barabar ho gaya (j/k)


Two of bimaru residents lost the bet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBD-3

BDforever said:


> we have good batting line up but bowling is below standard


May be because of the physique?


----------



## monitor

Afridis superhuman inning have pave the way for fascinating Pakistani victory . we made a good total but it became small in front of Afrdi storm. congratulation to Pakistan .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

cheekybird said:


> Two of bimaru residents lost the bet



arre hatao, jabse Michael Schoomaker ka scene hua hai mera polo dekhne ka man hi nahi karta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

hasnain0099 said:


> May be because of the physique?


not really, because of lack of proper cricketing structure

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

really we have no batting coach???


----------



## fawwaxs

Last time I saw so many girls cry was on the day I got married!

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Jungibaaz said:


> A few men won this one for us. Ahmed Shahzad with his 100, Fawad Alam, excellent batting. Hafeez with bowling well and 50. And then lala, who saved us from utter defeat.
> 
> Well played BD, 25-35 overs in, I thought Pak was going to lose.


 
my money was on BD until Afridi went into demon mode followed by Fawad Alam/Akmal duo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cheekybird

@BDforever @45'22' @demigod I thought in the end I will disappear from here..ap sab kion diassapear ho Gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BDforever said:


> not really, because of lack of proper cricketing structure



Abe maine ek taklu ko dekha match me, wo Bd wale user ki yaad aa gayi thi kasam se 
uska naam nahi bataunga abi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

monitor said:


> Afridis superhuman inning have pave the way for fascinating Pakistani victory . we made a good total but it became small in front of Afrdi storm. congratulation to Pakistan .


 
BD set a high target and they certainly gave PK a run for its money


----------



## Emmie

BDforever said:


> not really, because of lack of proper cricketing structure



Could you please elaborate? Cricketing structure?


----------



## HttpError

BDforever said:


> not really, because of lack of proper cricketing structure



Very bad excuse how much does Afghanistan has cricketing structure ? They don't even have proper stadiums in their country yet they defeated BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Ayush said:


> badhai ho


Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Leader said:


> **** off you modar chod gashti kay bachay paido maa ki ulad... he is from faisalabad !
> 
> and **** off with your hatred towards Lahoris.


Not cool


----------



## Saiful Islam

Emmie said:


> Could you please elaborate? Cricketing structure?



Well if I was to criticise Bangladeshi Cricket then it would be because Bangladesh has lack of Cricket Academies/Schools. Government is useless.


----------



## Emmie

A.Rafay said:


> really we have no batting coach???



It has been years ever since PCB appointed a batting coach I reckon. Not sure about the presence of Zaheer Abbas though!


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

RAMPAGE said:


> Not cool



Mama ji, muBarkaan


----------



## Strigon



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cheekybird

fawwaxs said:


> Last time I saw so many girls cry was on the day I got married!


The afridi effect

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

salman108 said:


> Ok Lahori .
> 
> His brother was rounded off in Lahore so I assumed that is where he was from.
> 
> However , you are a lahori, and you showed it.



why you keep praising him


----------



## DarkPrince

BDforever said:


> we have good batting line up but bowling is below standard



its a total batting pitch. but it was a good game


----------



## Soldier-X

sorry tigers, we always make you cry in asia cup  but why did you favour BIG 3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cheekybird

chak de INDIA said:


> arre hatao, jabse Michael Schoomaker ka scene hua hai mera polo dekhne ka man hi nahi karta


Then what are doing here on ice skating thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

cheekybird said:


> Then what are doing here on ice skating thread



Main Mike Tyson ka score dekhne aya tha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

BDforever said:


> not really, because of lack of proper cricketing structure


Good excuse


----------



## monitor

fawwaxs said:


> Last time I saw so many girls cry was on the day I got married!



because probably they didn't like you 


fawwaxs said:


> Last time I saw so many girls cry was on the day I got married!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

RAMPAGE said:


> Not cool



I agree with you but he spoke ill, deserved it.


----------



## Saiful Islam

cadet zain said:


> sorry tigers, we always make you cry in asia cup  but why did you favour BIG 3



Blame the BCB, the people were against it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## slapshot

DarkPrince said:


> its a total batting pitch. but *it was a good game*


It was one hell of a game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Emmie said:


> Could you please elaborate? Cricketing structure?


still picnic first class cricket, no competition at all and bad pitches


----------



## cheekybird

chak de INDIA said:


> Main Mike Tyson ka score dekhne aya tha


Mike Tyson plays table tennis not golf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

BDforever said:


> still picnic first class cricket, no competition at all and bad pitches


Good luck...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

*HENCE PROVED Jis match may Misbah SCORE nahe karta woh match PAkistan jeet jata hey bayshak 400 ke kyoo na hoo HAHAHA Allah karay Misbah tu kabhe Score na karay aur hamesha tujhe Hafeez Runout karwata rahay.. ham 10 players kay saath koosh hain*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HttpError

Why Bangladeshi's always refer to them selves as Tiger ? When they can't even a defend a total like this lol. Why are they trying to give a bad impression to this amazing animal who is know for aggression and domination  

I have a suggestion Bangladeshi's should call them selves "Machi"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

We win the matches when misbah dont score runs lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

cheekybird said:


> Mike Tyson plays table tennis not golf



Huh . . . 

wo Ice hockey khelta hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Saiful Islam said:


> Well if I was to criticise Bangladeshi Cricket then it would be because Bangladesh has lack of Cricket Academies/Schools. Government is useless.



I don't know about the academies in BD so can't comment. What I know is the fact that BD team have taken ample time to establish, time period the team took is enough for a team to become a good team.


----------



## Khan_patriot

First of all hats off to our Bangladeshi brethren on a great game, Afridi rocked we won but the match was a nailbiter, 
PS: Apologies to the Bangaldeshi girls for making them cry....I offer my shoulder for them to cry on.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RAMPAGE

chak de INDIA said:


> Mama ji, muBarkaan


Shukria bhateejay. nawazish hai aap ki.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Khan_patriot said:


> First of all hats off to our Bangladeshi brethren on a great game, Afridi rocked we won but the match was a nailbiter,
> PS: Apologies to the Bangaldeshi girls for making them cry....I offer my shoulder for them to cry on.....



Rehne de re. . tera ye bhai jyada kareeb rehta hai 

mai sambhal lunga unko

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

Khan_patriot said:


> First of all hats off to our Bangladeshi brethren on a great game, Afridi rocked we won but the match was a nailbiter,
> PS: Apologies to the Bangaldeshi girls for making them cry....I offer my shoulder for them to cry on.....


there are a lot of Bangladeshi boys to take that responsibility .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ranjeet

Khan_patriot said:


> First of all hats off to our Bangladeshi brethren on a great game, Afridi rocked we won but the match was a nailbiter,
> PS: Apologies to the Bangaldeshi girls for making them cry....I offer my shoulder for them to cry on.....


line bahut lambi hai .... khandhe walo ki ... token lo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

Leader said:


> I agree with you but he brought spoke ill, deserved it.


You just proved that PTIans supporters are immature.

Didn't expect that from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

chak de INDIA said:


> Huh . . .
> 
> wo Ice hockey khelta hai


But last year he won an Oscar,how come?


----------



## Emmie

BDforever said:


> still picnic first class cricket, no competition at all and bad pitches


 Grounds and pitches are fine, it's just that the team is not mastering the art of cricket.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

RAMPAGE said:


> Shukria bhateejay. nawazish hai aap ki.



Nawazish ?

Begum Nawazish Ali ? 

naah. . meri Iman Ali hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

ranjeet said:


> line bahut lambi hai .... khandhe walo ki ... token lo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ranjeet

chak de INDIA said:


> Rehne de re. . tera ye bhai jyada kareeb rehta hai
> 
> mai sambhal lunga unko

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

RAMPAGE said:


> You just proved that PTIans supporters are immature.
> 
> Didn't expect that from you.



you're most immature mind I have ever seen on pdf... your post is the proof.. shhhuuu kid....


----------



## HttpError

monitor said:


> there are a lot of Bangladeshi boys to take that responsibility .


Would they prefer a Pakistani shoulder ? I mean a broad big,fair and strong shoulder is always good  lol :d


----------



## RAMPAGE

monitor said:


> there are a lot of Bangladeshi boys to take that responsibility .


What's wrong with us ??? 

We are also their brothers


----------



## Lion Heart

Lol well thats true when people get defeat badly they start making funny action which one are dickless any congrats pak


----------



## Spring Onion

A.Rafay said:


> Bangalio ke gam me hamm baarabar ke shareek hain..



bangalion k nahi bharation k  

aj India main matam ho raha ha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

ranjeet said:


>





Cake katega to sabme batega

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Awesome win!! 

All thanks to Shahid Afridi's superb battings after long times, he is amazing as well Fawad slow guy! 

The cameramen need to stop focus on Bangladesh girls screaming and crying emotionals. Someone should arrest cameramen and these girls attentions for improper conducts and misbehaviours, lol.


----------



## Leader

aaaaahhhhhhhhhhh....can you feel the win people !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## monitor



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ranjeet

monitor said:


> there are a lot of Bangladeshi boys to take that responsibility .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Leader said:


> you're most immature mind I have ever seen on pdf... your post is the proof.. shhhuuu kid....


Cool down bro. My Grandfather also came to Lahore after the partition. two generations of my family grew up there. mai nai tou uski maa behan aik nahi ki.

You should delete that post.

Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

this one shows better the crying part  awwwwwwwwww..... I so wished BD would have won, just for these crying bees...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HttpError

ranjeet said:


>



Do BD's look like this ?


----------



## ranjeet

HttpError said:


> Do BD's look like this ?


he is king of Dhallywood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

chak de INDIA said:


> Rehne de re. . tera ye bhai jyada kareeb rehta hai
> 
> mai sambhal lunga unko




oye rondooo  ab kia haaal ha .

uss wakt to bohat bar bar bol rahy thay bharati

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Congratulations Pakistan. An awesome win. My commiserations to the Bangladesh team which played brilliantly. But for a magnificent knock by Shahid Afridi it could easily have gone the other way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ranjeet

chak de INDIA said:


> Cake katega to sabme batega


U Paapi Guddu ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

RAMPAGE said:


> Cool down bro. My Grandfather also came to Lahore after the partition. two generations of my family grew up there. mai nai tou uski maa behan aik nahi ki.
> 
> You should delete that post.
> 
> Cheers.



Cricket is the only thing that units us, we dont say Pukhton Afridi pig ya Karachite pig nay out kerwa diya... he deliberately brought his iferiority complex into it.

he totally deserved it, even if I am banned forever over this, I wont regret, cause the next time, haters like him will think twice before barking against Lahoris or spreading hatred, atleast he would.. !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

Leader said:


> this one shows better the crying part  awwwwwwwwww..... I so wished BD would have won, just for these crying bees...


Afradi bara zalim hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HttpError

ranjeet said:


> he is king of Dhallywood



Just because he is has light skin ?


----------



## Soldier-X

anyways,It was green playing against green ! Brother competing with a brother. West played against East -- we both won ! Love you Muslims of former East Pakistan. It is NOT your defeat. It is a victory for us both !!!


----------



## ranjeet

HttpError said:


> Just because he is has light skin ?


Nah ... he is a good actor. Don't want to indulge in the skin tone ...


----------



## Areesh

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## CENTCOM

What a win Pakistan… Great team effort! What can we say about Boom Boom Afridi? Pakistan’s largest chase ever! Congratulations on making history!

Abdul Quddus
DET-United States Central Command
www.centcom.mil/ur

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HttpError

ranjeet said:


> Nah ... he is a good actor. Don't want to indulge in the skin tone ...



Damn my troll attempt failed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

Leader said:


> Cricket is the only thing that units us, we dont say Pukhton Afridi pig ya Karachite pig nay out kerwa diya... he deliberately brought his iferiority complex into it.
> 
> he totally deserved it, even if I am banned forever over this, I wont regret, cause the next time, haters like him will think twice before barking against Lahoris or spreading hatred, atleast he would.. !



pathan power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arp2041

@Parul I told you....................no matter how much they score....BD is BOUND to lose.........

BD never dissapoints me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saiful Islam

Where can Bangladesh get some Patans from? We need to get them into the Cricket team lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Yaar afridi ki batting aur last overs ki video chahiye...Anybody?????


----------



## A.Rafay

CENTCOM said:


> What a win Pakistan… Great team effort! What can we say about Boom Boom Afridi? Pakistan’s largest chase ever! Congratulations on making history!
> 
> Abdul Quddus
> DET-United States Central Command
> www.centcom.mil/ur


You watch cricket in the states?


----------



## arp2041

Saiful Islam said:


> Where can Bangladesh get some Patans from? We need to get them into the Cricket team lol



Humsey lelo....khali bhetey hai....Irfan Pathan, Yousuf Pathan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## monitor

cadet zain said:


> anyways,It was green playing against green ! Brother competing with a brother. West played against East -- we both won ! Love you Muslims of former East Pakistan. It is NOT your defeat. It is a victory for us both !!!



that's the condolence for us now . at least another Muslim country would play the final with huge possibility of win Asia cup again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

arp2041 said:


> @Parul I told you....................no matter how much they score....BD is BOUND to lose.........
> 
> BD never dissapoints me



Even, I was supporting Pakistan & would also support them in Final against Srilanka.


----------



## VelocuR

There is nothing to compare Bangladesh and Pakistan, they are both big differences.

Just take a look at Bangladesh immature fans and our fans. Our sympathy goes to Bangladesh team for their losers again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Spring Onion said:


> bangalion k nahi bharation k
> 
> aj India main matam ho raha ha


Haha haan dono ke gaam me. .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth

chak de INDIA said:


> Rehne de re. . tera ye bhai jyada kareeb rehta hai
> 
> mai sambhal lunga unko


HAHHAHAH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

arp2041 said:


> Humsey lelo....khali bhetey hai....Irfan Pathan, Yousuf Pathan



My Troll braaadaaar is here 



Saiful Islam said:


> Where can Bangladesh get some Patans from? We need to get them into the Cricket team lol



We can give you some if you decide to come back to us

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Spring Onion said:


> oye rondooo  ab kia haaal ha .
> 
> uss wakt to bohat bar bar bol rahy thay bharati



Uff. . chalo ab awaz to nikli didi ji ke gale se 



ranjeet said:


> U Paapi Guddu ..



Mai sirf shakal se shareef hoon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

arp2041 said:


> Humsey lelo....khali bhetey hai....Irfan Pathan, Yousuf Pathan



Those are pirated ones -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

RaptorRX707 said:


> There is nothing to compare Bangladesh and Pakistan, they are both big differences.
> 
> *Just take a look at Bangladesh immature fans* and our fans. Our sympathy goes to Bangladesh team for their losers again.



its because of our media. our media is full of world class dumb@sses

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bharat Mata ki Jai

CENTCOM said:


> What a win Pakistan… Great team effort! What can we say about Boom Boom Afridi? Pakistan’s largest chase ever! Congratulations on making history!
> 
> Abdul Quddus
> DET-United States Central Command
> /quote]
> 
> central command watches cricket matches  or just to improve american image a propogenda division? Are u congratulating on the behalf of Govt. of USA??


----------



## Stealth

*When Bangali Galz Crying on Afridi 6z Indian and Pakistani Conversation *

*Pakistani: Apologies to the Bangaldeshi botiful galz for making them cry....I offer my shoulder for them to cry on..... *

*Indian: Rehne de re. . tera bhai jyada kareeb rehta hai mai sambhal lunga unko *

*Pakistani: tu mama bag pack kar thay nikal airport wapise waastay lol*

*Bangali: Line bahut lambi hai .... khandhe walo ki ... token lo:S*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## A.Rafay

Leader said:


> Cricket is the only thing that units us, we dont say Pukhton Afridi pig ya Karachite pig nay out kerwa diya... he deliberately brought his iferiority complex into it.
> 
> he totally deserved it, even if I am banned forever over this, I wont regret, cause the next time, haters like him will think twice before barking against Lahoris or spreading hatred, atleast he would.. !


You did right thing man, he totally deserves two or three galian more for using that word. We should respect everybody's opinion but if one uses this kind of language then they deserve a befitting reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

Stealth said:


> *When Bangali Galz Crying on Afridi 6z Indian and Pakistani Conversation *
> 
> *Pakistani: Apologies to the Bangaldeshi botiful galz for making them cry....I offer my shoulder for them to cry on..... *
> 
> *Indian: Rehne de re. . tera bhai jyada kareeb rehta hai mai sambhal lunga unko *
> 
> *Pakistani: tu mama bag pack kar thay nikal airport wapise waastay lol*
> 
> *Bangali: Line bahut lambi hai .... khandhe walo ki ... token lo:S*



Token wali baat bhi indian ne hi boli thi jhuttey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-Lion

Kal 

INDIA vs AFGHANISTAN!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

@BDforever @DarkPrince you guys should make Kabaddi team and try your luck ? kya kehte ho ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VelocuR

DarkPrince said:


> its because of our media. our media is full of world class damn@sses



Very embarrassing, we can't bear to look at them. Their fans are just ugly and childish. We need to focus on Pakistani batting especially Shahid Afridi and scoreboard, not teenagers girls screaming all over again, otherwise they should be arrest to Pakistan authorities for investigations.


----------



## BDforever

chak de INDIA said:


> @BDforever @DarkPrince you guys should make Kabaddi team and try your luck ? kya kehte ho ?


we need Afghanistan type bowling line up then we will start wining

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

YEAH KIYA HOO GAYA


----------



## Leader

A.Rafay said:


> You did right thing man, he totally deserves two or three galian more for using that word. We should respect everybody's opinion but if one uses this kind of language then they deserve a befitting reply.



Hate is a crime, especially in which you are dividing Pakistan on hatred basis.. swearing is a lesser evil to what damage he was trying to do, if we had lost the match, imagine the damage..


----------



## Sugarcane

salman108 said:


> Pakistan wins !
> 
> Umar Akmal the Lahori pig, runs fawad Alam out just so he could hit the last runs.



You went total d!ck here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Videos share karo yaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## slapshot

Leader said:


> this one shows better the crying part  awwwwwwwwww..... I so wished BD would have won, just for these crying bees...


Lalay nay bachian rulla dein 



Areesh said:


> Videos share karo yaar


Kia yara koi youtube available ho tu banda kuch share karay


----------



## Sugarcane

Lalla - Keep your form for one more match before going on long break

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

FINAL MATCH
*Pakistan vs Sri Lanka, we will support SL! *

March 8 Saturday

:srilankaflag:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Yea, they put big target. But best team won. Congrats to Pakistan.




Quite unbelievable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HttpError

So did the Tigers loose today ? Tigers are not roaring ? Why Female tigers in crowd were crying ? I guess tigers are no longer considered noble animals in BD


----------



## A.Rafay

What a match this was. Greater than Pak vs ind match.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Areesh said:


> Videos share karo yaar



Here you go lallafied.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

waise larki thek thi, lakin rotay howe bari ajeeb se shakal ban gai uski...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EyanKhan

BDforever said:


> we need Afghanistan type bowling line up then we will start wining


your team is good just going through a rough patch. 
beside most of your major players did not play in the tournament 
you'll do better in T20 tourney i am sure of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul




----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Quite unbelievable


Until afridi I had lost all hope of winning the game. Unbelievable performance by afridi and fawad.


----------



## Soldier-X

The best thing about the chase was crushing indian hopes of reaching final.


----------



## A.Rafay

Leader said:


> waise larki thek thi, lakin rotay howe bari ajeeb se shakal ban gai uski...


Haan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

@Leader khair tau hay na, bare pareshan ho un larkiyon ke liye?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

*45-1 and still counting!!!*
This is Pakistan record against Bangladesh in all formats of cricket! won 45 lost 1.



Emmie said:


> @Leader khair tau hay na, bare pareshan ho un larkiyon ke liye?



Tharak jaag gayi hai @Leader ki.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane




----------



## maxpayne

Now we dont care who wins Asia Cup, it was about beating India and somewhat Bangladesh!


----------



## hunter_hunted

ranjeet said:


>



What is this What is this Precioussss.
Is this Bangladeshi Fisshessssss.
Is this a Hobbit, Preciousss


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Leader

Areesh said:


> *45-1 and still counting!!!*
> This is Pakistan record against Bangladesh in all formats of cricket! won 45 lost 1.
> 
> 
> 
> Tharak jaag gayi hai @Leader ki.



kiya tere seenay mien dil nahi dharakta?


----------



## Emmie

Any non-youtube link to Afridi's batting?


----------



## Leader

Emmie said:


> @Leader khair tau hay na, bare pareshan ho un larkiyon ke liye?



mein un kay ghum mein barabar ka sharik hon...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane




----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=731003546950353





uuffffffffffffff..... makes me cry....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Leader said:


> kiya tere seenay mien dil nahi dharakta?



Meray seenai main to dharakta hai laikin afridi kai seenai main nahi dharakta...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Leader said:


> mein un kay ghum mein barabar ka sharik hon...



Bohat lambi queue hay bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

dexter said:


>




Hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EyanKhan

@Leader here is the baba 
Disclaimer: i do not support whatever is written in the meme this was the only pic i found

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Leader



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Soldier-X



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dexter



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Emmie

Leader said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=731003546950353
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uuffffffffffffff..... makes me cry....



Oh dear, oh dear.....Don't worry, don't worry young ladies, it's 40 from 20.. Hahahahhaah

Harsha first to offer his shoulder..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nair

Congratulations Pakistan.... Well Played....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

Harsha is first in the queue. Tharki sala.


----------



## EyanKhan

Areesh said:


> Harsha is first in the queue. Tharki sala.


Waise is commentary is among the best 
Atleast better then our Ramiesh Raja and Wasim Vikram

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

any online link to watch last inning highlights?


----------



## Emmie

Areesh said:


> Harsha is first in the queue. Tharki sala.



Harsha Bhogle has got a very good sense of humor..


----------



## A.Rafay

Manticore said:


> any online link to watch last inning highlights?


Mycrickethighlights.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Afghanistan BEAT Bangladesh, I didn't know after checking all table points. 

Afghanistan rock!


----------



## chauvunist



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Leader

Dhaka Stadium 1950s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Emmie said:


> Harsha Bhogle has got a very good sense of humor..



He is a nice guy. Mostly remains neutral.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

RaptorRX707 said:


> Afghanistan BEAT Bangladesh, I didn't know after checking all table points.
> 
> Afghanistan rock!


Bangalis lost all four matches  they are also going to loose fourth match which they will play against Srilanka. Its really a shame that afghanistan also beat them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

bharati team kay dil say kiya awaz nikli

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaibi

Pakistan's on a roll! Yaye Greens, great game BD too.


----------



## Leader

lalafied !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Emmie

Areesh said:


> He is a nice guy. Mostly remains neutral.



Absolutely, one of the best commentators.


----------



## Al-zakir

Indian b-team lost. No problem. 

Pakistan team to win final and become champion. 

Bharti must be dropping like fly just about now.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## VelocuR

Despite the fact, we dislikes on Shahid Afridi due to his poor batting on first-ball out frequently, this show today is much better that's what we are expecting after long times since 16 years old kid. 

Hopefully he will do same in ICC Twenty20 soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Manticore said:


> any online link to watch last inning highlights?


[video]




Mycrickethighlights.com is best for highkights

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

ICC needs to standardize umpiring, too many blunders in ongoing tournament. Maqsood's bat was nowhere near the ball.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

A.Rafay said:


> Bangalis lost all four matches  they are also going to loose fourth match which they will play against Srilanka. Its really a shame that afghanistan also beat them.



I can't stop laughing. Bangalis members disappeared from this thread, deep embarrassing themselves.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

RaptorRX707embarrass 5351094 said:


> I can't stop laughing. Bangalis members disappeared from this thread, deep embarrassing themselves.


They dont neeed to embarrass ..they played brilliant..scoring 326 runs againt best bowling attack is not easy task..try to be humble in win

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HAIDER

SarthakGanguly said:


> 1.5 Billion praying for BD today


So, God refuse 1.5 billion and accept the prayer of few millions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VelocuR

Raja.Pakistani said:


> They dont neeed to embarrass ..they played brilliant..scoring 326 runs againt best bowling attack is not easy task..try to be humble in win



Yeah, I didn't watch their batting, I am impressed with their batting to maximum 300+ scores, we already know Pakistan batting will response same, bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaibi

RaptorRX707 said:


> I can't stop laughing. Bangalis members disappeared from this thread, deep embarrassing themselves.



Both matches have been very close; India and Bangladesh have nothing to be embarrassed about: they fought well. We've nothing to laugh about but to be proud. We won a tough wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Strigon

Leader said:


> this one shows better the crying part  awwwwwwwwww..... I so wished BD would have won, just for these crying bees...




What?? I can hardly spot one to be good enough to be sad for...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SarthakGanguly

HAIDER said:


> So, God refuse 1.5 billion and accept the prayer of few millions.



@BDforever -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Dem!god said:


>



Its show connection of emotions with cricket and even bangldeshi players are not shy expressing these emotions on field which is good but you neeed to control them in order to concenrate on game

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

Stealth said:


>


Whoever made this should have photoshopped those guns with bats.


----------



## Sugarcane

*Unpredictables* vs *Final Chokers* ------------ Make your bets

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A.Rafay

Sad bangalis all over the stadium











lanat on him!! 

guys is ke barey me kuch kaho

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

LoveIcon said:


> Unpredictables vs Final Chokers ------------ Make your cas


Boht have talent to win .Best thing about SL is their calmness and maturity and handling pressure with ease

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lion Heart

I'm gona celebrate pak victroy today with my favourit meal lovely great tast of Lahore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lion Heart



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Lion Heart said:


> I'm gona celebrate pak victroy today with my favourit meal lovely great tast of Lahore



Happy meal of McDonald?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152250945618675





commentary in arabi 



Lion Heart said:


> I'm gona celebrate pak victroy today with my favourit meal lovely great tast of Lahore



ah Karahi khanay lagay ho kiya ? 



Lion Heart said:


>



Im guessing which buffet hotel you are in... damn...cannot guess

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khan_patriot

monitor said:


> there are a lot of Bangladeshi boys to take that responsibility .


Touche but my shoulder is ''exotic'' and chicks dig that....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAMK9

LOL @ women crying


----------



## chauvunist

*Just For Fun...No Offence to anyone...*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lion Heart

Yes l eat lam and beef karahi east london ka bussy hotal hy ye


----------



## Lion Heart

Lam and beef karahi after that some rice puding kheer bhai log

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

A.Rafay said:


> lanat on him!!
> 
> guys is ke barey me kuch kaho



Even his little trick didnt work, must suck to be him.

He looks only slightly less uglier than the Top TTP dog we ambushed...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Dem!god said:


>



indian 



Strigon said:


> Even his little trick didnt work, must suck to be him.
> 
> He looks only slightly less uglier than the Top TTP dog we ambushed...



come on man, why getting personal, we should not degrade anybody personally, mistakes happen with ever guy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

darkinsky said:


> indian
> 
> 
> 
> come on man, why getting personal, we should not degrade anybody personally, mistakes happen with ever guy


the girls are Bangladeshi....bro...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Dem!god said:


> the girls are Bangladeshi....bro...



no i meant that crying BG girls in a pak match won indian hearts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

darkinsky said:


> no i meant that crying BG girls in a pak match won indian hearts


how can you say that...just b'coz indian posted the news.....
they must have won..BD heart...they are BD...


----------



## Soldier-X

Also dont Forget..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pakdefender

once again the same question arises , whose *** is going to burn more tonight , that of indoos or rats of awami league

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Dem!god said:


> how can you say that...just b'coz indian posted the news.....
> they must have won..BD heart...they are BD...



ok

i was joking anyway, i don't know y so serious

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leader

or empire ki !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

pakdefender said:


> once again the same question arises , whose *** is going to burn more tonight , that of indoos or rats of awami league



y make this beautiful victory so political?



Leader said:


> or empire ki !



pakistani are very ehsan faramosh, this guy contributed a lot to our test win over england



cadet zain said:


> Also dont Forget..
> View attachment 19695



everybody has a bad day


----------



## Strigon

darkinsky said:


> indian
> 
> 
> 
> come on man, why getting personal, we should not degrade anybody personally, mistakes happen with ever guy




Uhhh....I didnt degrade anyone. I just said they are not my cup of tea. I like them more fair skinned like our women.


----------



## Leader

darkinsky said:


> y make this beautiful victory so political?
> 
> 
> 
> pakistani are very ehsan faramosh, this guy contributed a lot to our test win over england
> 
> 
> 
> everybody has a bad day



aaj jheet ki or itni zaberdast entertainment match ki khushi mien tujhay is chawal marnay per or is chawal dp laganay per, dono baato per maaf kiya... ja no argument..


----------



## darkinsky

Leader said:


> aaj jheet ki or itni zaberdast entertainment match ki khushi mien tujhay is chawal marnay per or is chawal dp laganay per, dono baato per maaf kiya... ja no argument..



bhai chawal nahi maarey, rehman played a key role in england victory i think u don't remeber abu dhabi test victory

y we make laughing stock of some people when they have one bad day?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

darkinsky said:


> bhai chawal nahi maarey, rehman played a key role in england victory i think u don't remeber abu dhabi test victory
> 
> y we make laughing stock of some people when they have one bad day?



yar meri jaan, dafa ker, jo bhi hai, aaj totally unexpectedly jheete hain, enjoy the victory ! 






this is how we watch when Afridi is batting !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

lol indians, lol Bangladeshis 

nice story

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Leader

darkinsky said:


> lol indians, lol Bangladeshis
> 
> nice story

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Ashish Nehra childhood











chal phut yahan se

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Leader

Afridified.......... be afridi, be very very afridi !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rafi

Pakistan Zindabad, hard luck Bangladeshi brothers - and those girls need to stop crying, it's only a game. 





Dedicated to Shahid Afridi - he saved the world for Pakistanis along with the other lads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Rafi said:


> Pakistan Zindabad, hard luck Bangladeshi brothers - and those girls need to stop crying, it's only a game.



bangladeshis are very emotional  one minute loud cheering, another minute dead silent

and it keeps happening again and again better and better, love it 

indians and bangladeshis need to learn cricket, can't mess with the masters 

@BDforever what happened

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

darkinsky said:


> bangladeshis are very emotional  one minute loud cheering, another minute dead silent
> 
> and it keeps happening again and again better and better, love it
> 
> indians and bangladeshis need to learn cricket, can't mess with the masters
> 
> @BDforever what happened


Dude awesome avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

jaunty said:


> They always win hearts.



Which girl was that in five of them  and sorry that we make them cry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

,


SwAggeR said:


> Harega bhai Harega Pakistan Harega.



abay salaay ab mazaa aya?

what did i tell you bhartee?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

fallstuff said:


> My spells were not good enough !!



Try again its P-A-K-I-S-T-A-N and that is the correct spell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

jaunty said:


> As always Bangladesh lost the match but won hearts.



u naughty, naughty indian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

BDforever said:


> green shirt ? which one ? LOL



The original one not a copy paste. Just joking


----------



## Rahil khan

darkinsky said:


> bangladeshis are very emotional  one minute loud cheering, another minute dead silent
> 
> and it keeps happening again and again better and better, love it
> 
> indians and bangladeshis need to learn cricket, can't mess with the masters
> 
> @BDforever what happened



Indeed..!! But just put yourself in their position. Being another cricket crazy, addicted fan from a cricket lover nation of sub continent, and your team has yet to win any major tournament...how much expectations you will associate with your team when your team do manage to reach in finals like Asia Cup 2012, or hit 326 against Pakistan like today, and still your team lose....!!! What would be your feeling. ?? I am sure you would be the loudest guy in a crowd....!!


----------



## My-Analogous

Indian-Lion said:


> We will meet once again pakistan, 21st March....T20!
> 
> lala's papa dhoni would be there



Like in Indian home series


----------



## darkinsky

Rahil khan said:


> Indeed..!! But just put yourself in their position. Being another cricket crazy, addicted fan from a cricket lover nation of sub continent, and your team has yet to win any major tournament...how much expectations you will associate with your team when your team do manage to reach in finals like Asia Cup 2012, or hit 326 against Pakistan like today, and still your team lose....!!! What would be your feeling. ?? I am sure you would be the loudest guy in a crowd....!!



it gets better and better  @BDforever


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

SwAggeR said:


> Today India is with you like 19** so you will win.


YA TO " LOL" HO GAYA


----------



## darkinsky

JOEY TRIBIANI said:


> YA TO " LOL" HO GAYA



one loser with another

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## My-Analogous

fawwaxs said:


> Last time I saw so many girls cry was on the day I got married!



Rukhsati per aysa hi hota hai


----------



## darkinsky

indian and bangladeshi feeling today

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Rahil khan

SwAggeR said:


> Harega bhai Harega Pakistan Harega.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

power of Pakistanis 






Bengali baba ka jadu ulta ho gya

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Sugarcane

This was Pakistan's highest successful run chase in ODIs, beating their previous-highest chase of 322 runs against India in Mohali in 2007. This is the first time Pakistan have successfully chased a target of 300 or more against a team other than India. Pakistan had chased such targets successfully only four times in ODIs before this.



Shahid Afridi muscled Pakistan to a win, yet again, with an 25-ball 59. His fifty in this innings came off just 18 deliveries - the second-fastest in ODIs. This is the third time Afridi has scored an ODI fifty in 18 deliveries. Sanath Jayasuirya holds the record for hitting the fastest ODI fifty - he took 17 deliveries to hit a fifty against Pakistan in 1996.



Afridi was declared the Man of the Match for his performance - his 32nd such award in ODIs. He has equalled Ricky Ponting and Jacques Kallis at No. 3 in the list of players to have won the most such awards in ODIs. He is four clear of the next Pakistan player in the list - Saeed Anwar, who won 28 Man-of-the-Match awards in his career.



Bangladesh's score of 326 was their highest in ODIs and only the sixth time they scored 300-plus in an ODI. Their previous highest was 320, against Zimbabwe in Bulawayo in 2009.



Afridi scored his runs at a strike of 236 - the seventh-fastest fifty-plus score in a chase. The fastest fifty-plus innings in a chase also belongs to Afridi. He hit an unbeaten 18-ball 55 against Netherlands in Colombo in 2002.



232 runs were scored in the last ten overs of this match (both innings combined) - that's the highest such aggregate in an ODI since 2000. The previous highest was the 229 runs scored in the famous ODI between South Africa and Australia in Johannesburg in 2006.



All the top four Bangladesh batsmen got fifty-plus scores in this match. This is the first such instance for Bangladesh in ODIs. Overall, there have been only 12 such instances in ODIs.



Anamul Haque hit his second ODI century in this match and only the 13th by a Bangladesh opener. The last Bangladesh opener to hit an ODI hundred was Tamim Iqbal, who hit 112 against Sri Lanka in Hambantota last year.



Shakib Al Hasan took 16 balls to hit 44 runs to finish Bangladesh's innings on a high. His strike rate in this innings equalled the fastest innings of 20 or more runs by a Bangladesh batsman. Mashrafe Mortaza also had a similar score batting against Kenya in an ODI in 2006.



The 150-run partnership between Imrul Kayes and Haque was Bangladesh's first century opening stand in 32 innings against Pakistan. Their previous highest against Pakistan was an 88 run-stand between Javed Omar and Mehrab Hossain in Dhaka in 2002.



This partnership was Bangladesh's second-highest opening partnership in ODIs and only their second partnership of 150 or more for the first wicket. Mehrab Hossain and Shahriar Hossain added 170 runs against Zimbabwe in Dhaka in 1999, which is the highest opening partnership for them. Including this one, Bangladesh have had only eight 150-plus partnerships in ODIs.



Pakistan opener Ahmed Shehzad's century in this match was his fifth in ODIs and the first by a Pakistan batsman against Bangladesh in a chase. Shehzad has scored 223 runs in this Asia Cup at 55.75, already his second-highest aggregate in any series.



Abdur Rahman had an extraordinary spell of bowling in this match, however brief. His first-three balls in the match were no-balled for being full tosses above the waist after which he was stopped from bowling further in the match. His three deliveries resulted in eight runs and his bowling figures for the match read 0-0-8-0. There have been three other such instances of a bowler showing up on the scorecard as having conceded runs without bowling a ball. The last such instance was when Bangladesh hit their winning runs off a no-ball from Kenya's Colins Obuya, who was bowling his first ball in the match.



In addition to Bangladesh's openers, both the Pakistan openers also scored fifty-plus, making this only the tenth instance in ODIs when all four opening batsmen have hit fifty or more in a match. The last such instance was the India-Australia match in Jaipur last year.



In all, eight fifty-plus scores were hit in this match, only the third time that these many were hit in an ODI. The last time this happened was in last year's Jaipur ODI between India and Australia.



Excluding Rahman, Misbah-ul-Haq bowled seven bowlers in this match and four of them went for 60-plus runs. This is only the third time ever that four of Pakistan's bowlers went for 60 or more in an innings. The last such instance came against South Africa in Centurion in 2007.



Bangladesh crossed 200 runs in this match for the fall of just one wicket. This was only the second such instance for them. The only other time Bangladesh have scored 200 runs before the fall of their second wicket in an ODI was against Zimbabwe in Dhaka in 1999.



Saeed Ajmal went for 61 runs off his ten overs - his most expensive spell bowling in ODIs in the subcontinent. Remarkably though, Ajmal's first six overs had gone only for nine runs. He had bowled three of those overs in the batting Powerplay, taking the wicket of Mominul Haque and giving away just five runs. In the death overs though, fortunes changed for Ajmal - he was hit for 52 runs off his remaining four overs, including nine boundaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Emmie

Just checked future fixtures of team Pakistan, apart from T20 WC team Pakistan have no cricket to play in 2014.


----------



## SwAggeR

RazPaK said:


> ,
> 
> 
> abay salaay ab mazaa aya?
> 
> what did i tell you bhartee?



MC hai kya be Pakistani , civilized way mein baat karni nahi aati hai kya chutiye ??


----------



## Patriots

Leader said:


> I agree with you but he spoke ill, deserved it.




He didn't deserve it ... Infact you abused him directly ... You have deserve a slap on your filthy face .......


----------



## darkinsky

Patriots said:


> He didn't deserve it ... Infact you abused him directly ... You have deserve a slap on your filthy face .......



what happened?


----------



## Patriots

I couldn't see both matched due to work pressure  Anyways well played both teams ... This was such a entertaining match ............


----------



## Patriots

darkinsky said:


> what happened?




He abused to @salman108 on lahori conflict .........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Missed big point, Afridi in continuation from India match started with Hatrick 6 on first ball. If you combine his first 5 balls today and two last ball from India match, he nearly missed 6 sixes in a row. (5 sixes in 7 balls) Afiridi was almost in position to break Jaysuria record, he reached 35 of 9 ball



RazPaK said:


> apni ma se ja puch bharve ki nasal.



Control oay


----------



## PWFI

monitor said:


> Bangladesh Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan today


pardon, what did you said ? :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

PWFI said:


> pardon, what did you said ? :p



bangladeshis before







bangladeshis after






no offense to BDians

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SHAMK9

SarthakGanguly said:


> 1.5 Billion praying for BD today


1.5 left with diarrhea and extreme conditions of butt hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## darkinsky

SHAMK9 said:


> 1.5 left with diarrhea and *extreme conditions of butt hurt.*



what happened

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

Swagger's *** is burning.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saiful Islam

LoveIcon said:


> This was Pakistan's highest successful run chase in ODIs, beating their previous-highest chase of 322 runs against India in Mohali in 2007. This is the first time Pakistan have successfully chased a target of 300 or more against a team other than India. Pakistan had chased such targets successfully only four times in ODIs before this.
> 
> 
> 
> Shahid Afridi muscled Pakistan to a win, yet again, with an 25-ball 59. His fifty in this innings came off just 18 deliveries - the second-fastest in ODIs. This is the third time Afridi has scored an ODI fifty in 18 deliveries. Sanath Jayasuirya holds the record for hitting the fastest ODI fifty - he took 17 deliveries to hit a fifty against Pakistan in 1996.
> 
> 
> 
> Afridi was declared the Man of the Match for his performance - his 32nd such award in ODIs. He has equalled Ricky Ponting and Jacques Kallis at No. 3 in the list of players to have won the most such awards in ODIs. He is four clear of the next Pakistan player in the list - Saeed Anwar, who won 28 Man-of-the-Match awards in his career.
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh's score of 326 was their highest in ODIs and only the sixth time they scored 300-plus in an ODI. Their previous highest was 320, against Zimbabwe in Bulawayo in 2009.
> 
> 
> 
> Afridi scored his runs at a strike of 236 - the seventh-fastest fifty-plus score in a chase. The fastest fifty-plus innings in a chase also belongs to Afridi. He hit an unbeaten 18-ball 55 against Netherlands in Colombo in 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> 232 runs were scored in the last ten overs of this match (both innings combined) - that's the highest such aggregate in an ODI since 2000. The previous highest was the 229 runs scored in the famous ODI between South Africa and Australia in Johannesburg in 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> All the top four Bangladesh batsmen got fifty-plus scores in this match. This is the first such instance for Bangladesh in ODIs. Overall, there have been only 12 such instances in ODIs.
> 
> 
> 
> Anamul Haque hit his second ODI century in this match and only the 13th by a Bangladesh opener. The last Bangladesh opener to hit an ODI hundred was Tamim Iqbal, who hit 112 against Sri Lanka in Hambantota last year.
> 
> 
> 
> Shakib Al Hasan took 16 balls to hit 44 runs to finish Bangladesh's innings on a high. His strike rate in this innings equalled the fastest innings of 20 or more runs by a Bangladesh batsman. Mashrafe Mortaza also had a similar score batting against Kenya in an ODI in 2006.
> 
> 
> 
> The 150-run partnership between Imrul Kayes and Haque was Bangladesh's first century opening stand in 32 innings against Pakistan. Their previous highest against Pakistan was an 88 run-stand between Javed Omar and Mehrab Hossain in Dhaka in 2002.
> 
> 
> 
> This partnership was Bangladesh's second-highest opening partnership in ODIs and only their second partnership of 150 or more for the first wicket. Mehrab Hossain and Shahriar Hossain added 170 runs against Zimbabwe in Dhaka in 1999, which is the highest opening partnership for them. Including this one, Bangladesh have had only eight 150-plus partnerships in ODIs.
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan opener Ahmed Shehzad's century in this match was his fifth in ODIs and the first by a Pakistan batsman against Bangladesh in a chase. Shehzad has scored 223 runs in this Asia Cup at 55.75, already his second-highest aggregate in any series.
> 
> 
> 
> Abdur Rahman had an extraordinary spell of bowling in this match, however brief. His first-three balls in the match were no-balled for being full tosses above the waist after which he was stopped from bowling further in the match. His three deliveries resulted in eight runs and his bowling figures for the match read 0-0-8-0. There have been three other such instances of a bowler showing up on the scorecard as having conceded runs without bowling a ball. The last such instance was when Bangladesh hit their winning runs off a no-ball from Kenya's Colins Obuya, who was bowling his first ball in the match.
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to Bangladesh's openers, both the Pakistan openers also scored fifty-plus, making this only the tenth instance in ODIs when all four opening batsmen have hit fifty or more in a match. The last such instance was the India-Australia match in Jaipur last year.
> 
> 
> 
> In all, eight fifty-plus scores were hit in this match, only the third time that these many were hit in an ODI. The last time this happened was in last year's Jaipur ODI between India and Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Excluding Rahman, Misbah-ul-Haq bowled seven bowlers in this match and four of them went for 60-plus runs. This is only the third time ever that four of Pakistan's bowlers went for 60 or more in an innings. The last such instance came against South Africa in Centurion in 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> Bangladesh crossed 200 runs in this match for the fall of just one wicket. This was only the second such instance for them. The only other time Bangladesh have scored 200 runs before the fall of their second wicket in an ODI was against Zimbabwe in Dhaka in 1999.
> 
> 
> 
> Saeed Ajmal went for 61 runs off his ten overs - his most expensive spell bowling in ODIs in the subcontinent. Remarkably though, Ajmal's first six overs had gone only for nine runs. He had bowled three of those overs in the batting Powerplay, taking the wicket of Mominul Haque and giving away just five runs. In the death overs though, fortunes changed for Ajmal - he was hit for 52 runs off his remaining four overs, including nine boundaries.





This was a success for both teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fallstuff

darkinsky said:


> bangladeshis are very emotional  one minute loud cheering, another minute dead silent
> 
> and it keeps happening again and again better and better, love it
> 
> indians and bangladeshis need to learn cricket, can't mess with the masters
> 
> @BDforever what happened



Well those girls are just drama queens !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

RazPaK said:


> Swagger's *** is burning.


Tusi zarror finger keti aee..Kithay Kithay Fingering

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## RazPaK

Devil Soul said:


> Tusi zarror finger keti aee..Kithay Kithay Fingering




Finger ney, bus teeli sut ti.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Saiful Islam said:


> This was a success for both teams.



No doubt BD did very well but their bad luck was that today was Afridi's day - When it's lalla's day than even laws of Einstein don't work as even mistimed hits go over the rope.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bratva

Final b/w Pakistan and Srilanka be like, A friendly, brotherly match b/w two cousins who stand with each in every thick and through. Be it Big 3 cricket stance, or be it Political stance(LTTE, UNO vote for srilanka)

I support Srilankaa for the final, Bus bohot lay li pakistan nai sab ki

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## truthseeker2010

Cricket can produce another Tendulkar or Lara but not another LALA!!!!
 AFRIDI

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## darkinsky

RazPaK said:


> Finger ney, bus teeli sut ti.



u mean not finger only match stick was enough in punjabi?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

@Leader


Lahore sucks and Lahoris smell like onions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

truthseeker2010 said:


> Cricket can produce another Tendulkar or Lara but not another LALA!!!!
> AFRIDI



highly entertaining fella


----------



## Bratva

RazPaK said:


> @Leader
> 
> 
> Lahore sucks and Lahoris smell like onions.



And Bahawalpur smells like ganjay ki tind 



darkinsky said:


> highly entertaining fella



He needs to control his aggression like Gayle


----------



## Devil Soul

Parul said:


> Even, I was supporting Pakistan & would also support them in Final against Srilanka.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## darkinsky

mafiya said:


> And Bahawalpur smells like ganjay ki tind



ganja bhi tau lahore me rehta he  

ganjon ka fashio me lahore main

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Arshad Malik

finally Pakistan wins 
BD played well. thy deserv warm applause 




RazPaK said:


> LOL. Umpires are bought out by bhartees,
> 
> Big 3 ko mera L.





RazPaK said:


> Sorry Bangladesh. We have to take this one to humiliate the bhartees further and crush all of their hopes and dreams.



LEVEL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Yaaro aj majaa agaya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakdefender

Bangladesh followed Indian que of making dead pitches and short boundaries leaving noting in it for the bowlers but the indu plan didn't work .. Epic fail for India and especially BCCI ..lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Emmie said:


> Just checked future fixtures of team Pakistan, apart from T20 WC team Pakistan have no cricket to play in 2014.



PIG 3 in action

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## friendly_troll96

RazPaK said:


> LOL. Umpires are bought out by bhartees,
> 
> Big 3 ko mera L.


sirf tumhara L q?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyxmt

fawwaxs said:


> Last time I saw so many girls cry was on the day I got married!



when unthinkable happens people cry because of emotions


----------



## Zarvan

So people of Bangladesh and its members here How it feels to get brutally tortured by Lala Afridi @Aeronaut @Oscar @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

Zarvan said:


> So people of Bangladesh and its members here How it feels to get brutally tortured by Lala Afridi @Aeronaut @Oscar @BDforever


Kal zakhmo pe bohot namak shirka Gaya,kafi tha 



Devil Soul said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Lala is best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SHAMK9

That indian kid with fcuked up teeth, bengali women crying and Lala's chakas are gonna be the highlights of Asia cup for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qamar1990

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 19706
> View attachment 19707
> View attachment 19706
> View attachment 19707

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

when we score our highest 326 i thought we are winning anyways as chasing run is not easy but afridi makes the differences. i always hear about afridis 100 out of 33 balls but never saw afrdi scoring s high high in near memory most of the time he score 10/ 20 by hitting boundary over boundary and then out but last two matches afridi have shown in his days no run is safe for opposition team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Good to see Bangladesh perform well against quality bowling.


----------



## punit

1000 RS HAAR GAYA. Dawood Bhai ne daga de diya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

good game, BD.....Pakistanis will appreciate the support of a good # of BD fans when Pak played india (and sent them back home to india)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

darkinsky said:


>


is not it Harbhajan's slam moment ?


----------



## scorpionx

BDforever said:


> is not it Harbhajan's slam moment ?



Well played yesterday. I thought BD is going to win at one time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

scorpionx said:


> Well played yesterday. I thought BD is going to win at one time.


we need bowling attack of afghanistan then we will win anyway we have good batting lineup that is the only positive side from our side

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

fallstuff said:


> Well those girls are just drama queens !!



same as our PM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

darkinsky said:


> power of Pakistanis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bengali baba ka jadu ulta ho gya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Who are we defeating next? 

Are you going to receive the Indian team at the Air Port buddy ? 

@SpArK

@WebMaster

Bangladeshion nay bating pitch banai thee - lalay nay galay dal di


----------



## Dem!god

Aeronaut said:


> Who are we defeating next?
> Are you going to receive the Indian team at the Air Port buddy ?


buddy I have seen your flag post.....
not expected from a moderator........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Dem!god said:


> buddy I have seen your flag post.....
> not expected from a moderator........



Just for laughs no offense intended.


----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saifullah Sani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aeronaut said:


> Bangladeshion nay bating pitch banai thee - lalay nay galay dal di


it was not that totally bating pitch, bowlers had some offer from the pitch, but it was afridi's show, remember you chased down the target with require rate of 11 when afridi came to bat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani




----------



## Indian-Lion

Spring Onion said:


> jo khud behnchod hotay hain wo dosroon ki maan behan ko gali daitay hain


sahi kaha tabhi pakistani pages are filled with abuses on Kohli 

nice


----------



## DarkPrince

BDforever said:


> it was not that totally bating pitch, bowlers had some offer from the pitch, but it was afridi's show, remember you chased down the target with require rate of 11 when afridi came to bat



it was a batting pitch pakistani batsmen didnt want to lose any wicket.

this pitch is similar to BPL pitches. flat and small.


----------



## Spring Onion

monitor said:


> when we score our highest 326 i thought we are winning anyways as chasing run is not easy but afridi makes the differences. i always hear about afridis 100 out of 33 balls but never saw afrdi scoring s high high in near memory most of the time he score 10/ 20 by hitting boundary over boundary and then out but last two matches afridi have shown in his days no run is safe for opposition team



BD played very well. Such tense matches are only seen Pak Vs India, but now seems BD is also in the line


----------



## punit

mast wali cheez hath lagi hai

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Spring Onion

Indian-Lion said:


> sahi kaha tabhi pakistani pages are filled with abuses on Kohli
> 
> nice





And Indian pages are filled with abuses on Pakistanis.



BTW kia kholi apni maan bhee ha aur apna hee behan ha wo apnay ap ki?

kyun k uss ki maan behan ko hum nay gali nahi di uss ko taunt kia ha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Indian-Lion said:


> sahi kaha tabhi pakistani pages are filled with abuses on Kohli
> 
> nice



In that case indian forums,sites,pages.youtube etc are full of shit..


----------



## Kompromat

punit said:


> mast wali cheez hath lagi hai




Thank you for this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indian-Lion

punit said:


> mast wali cheez hath lagi hai



these girls are not as hot as pakistani chics , anyways sad to see them crying

afridi tune ye ki kittaaa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

BDforever said:


> it was not that totally bating pitch, bowlers had some offer from the pitch, but it was afridi's show, remember you chased down the target with require rate of 11 when afridi came to bat



Lala for President 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> View attachment 19720



Bera gharaq  


@levina

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## punit

An appeal to pakistan : Ab itna kiya hai to Final BHi Jeet hi Lena !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

punit said:


> An appeal to pakistan : Ab itna kiya hai to Final BHi Jeet hi Lena !!



We need this cup to prepare for the WC in Australia NZ.

I already got the tickets for Pak-India match baby


----------



## Levina

Aeronaut said:


> Bera gharaq
> @levina



Karlo celebrate.....your cricket team gets to celebrate just once in a blue moon ONLY

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

punit said:


> An appeal to pakistan : Ab itna kiya hai to Final BHi Jeet hi Lena !!



 ab har bar ye aisi team k khilaf khara kar daity hain ka banda support kis ko karo.

even if SL wins i will appreciate them



levina said:


> Karlo celebrate.....your cricket team gets to celebrate just once in a blue moon ONLY



precious/wonderful/priceless things happen once in a blue moon only

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

cheekybird said:


> @BDforever @45'22' @demigod I thought in the end I will disappear from here..ap sab kion diassapear ho Gaye


congrats madam 
@BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dem!god

Spring Onion said:


> precious/wonderful/priceless things happen once in a blue moon only


yes and worse also happen one in blue moon.....madamji.....



cheekybird said:


> @BDforever @45'22' @demigod I thought in the end I will disappear from here..ap sab kion diassapear ho Gaye


cheekyji....
kidher ho aap.....
mera Innam kidher hai........I won..I won....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

@cheekybird mithai toh khila do
paisa sahi jagah lagaya tha aapne 



Aeronaut said:


> We need this cup to prepare for the WC in Australia NZ.
> 
> I already got the tickets for Pak-India match baby


world cup

beta tumse na ho payega

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

Spring Onion said:


> precious/wonderful/priceless things happen once in a blue moon only



And thats why i want your team to celebrate ....


----------



## Zarvan

By the way the girl they showed during Pakistan India match when Afridi hit first six in last over was she Pakistani or Bangladeshi


----------



## 45'22'

Zarvan said:


> By the way the girl they showed during Pakistan India match when Afridi hit first six in last over was she Pakistani or Bangladeshi


kyun shaadi karni hai kya

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

DarkPrince said:


> it was a batting pitch pakistani batsmen didnt want to lose any wicket.
> 
> this pitch is similar to BPL pitches. flat and small.


i think you missed the swing and turn of balls


----------



## Indian-Lion

Zarvan said:


> By the way the girl they showed during Pakistan India match when Afridi hit first six in last over was she Pakistani or Bangladeshi


esi baatein achi nahi lagti tere pe.....go support some TTP jerks


----------



## cheekybird

Spring Onion said:


> precious/wonderful/priceless things happen once in a blue moon only


Der alaaa 



45'22' said:


> @cheekybird mithai toh khila do
> paisa sahi jagah lagaya tha aapne


Sure 




Final main ap bhi pese sahi jaga lagana,I mean pakistan pe



Dem!god said:


> cheekyji....
> kidher ho aap.....
> mera Innam kidher hai........I won..I won....


Yes sure you did..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> i think you missed the swing and turn of balls

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

45'22' said:


>


afridi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

45'22' said:


> congrats madam
> @BDforever


Itna krodh?lagta hai @BDforever ne apke pese duba Diye

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

BDforever said:


> afridi






cheekybird said:


> Itna krodh?lagta hai @BDforever ne apke pese duba Diye


koi baat nahi,agli bar paisa sri lanka per lagaunga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

BDforever said:


> afridi


Be afridi..be very very afridi  btw ye line @Leader ki churai hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

45'22' said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45'22'

cheekybird said:


> Be afridi..be very very afridi  btw ye line @Leader ki churai hai


be scared.....be very very scared

so you are telling me

afridi=scared

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

45'22' said:


> be scared.....be very very scared
> 
> so you are telling me
> 
> afridi=scared


No

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

cheekybird said:


> No



Cheeky, mainay apse baat karni hain. App mujay PM karo plz.


----------



## BDforever

cheekybird said:


> No


meanwhile BD woman team beaten Pak woman team yesterday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

RazPaK said:


> Cheeky, mainay apse baat karni hain. App mujay PM karo plz.


Sure but I can't PM yet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

cheekybird said:


> Sure but I can't PM yet


Idhar hi bol ta hun.

Yeh Indian aur Pakistani dono meray Islam ko insult kar re hain. Aaj kal Pakistan main musalmaan bhi hain?

Itna ghussa ara hain ke main inki sar utar ke ghar me sajaa dun.


----------



## cheekybird

BDforever said:


> meanwhile BD woman team beaten Pak woman team yesterday


Really?net pe to kuch nahin Dekha abt it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

cheekybird said:


> Really?net pe to kuch nahin Dekha abt it


Google


----------



## 45'22'

cheekybird said:


> Really?net pe to kuch nahin Dekha abt it


maine bhi nahi dekha.....ye @BDforever bangali jhooth bol raha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cheekybird

RazPaK said:


> Idhar hi bol ta hun.
> 
> Yeh Indian aur Pakistani dono meray Islam ko insult kar re hain. Aaj kal Pakistan main musalmaan bhi hain?
> 
> Itna ghussa ara hain ke main inki sar utar ke ghar me sajaa dun.


Main itna kahoongi,har baat dil pe mut liya karo ap,you can't control other people,you do your best baqi agar logon ko agar ehsas nahin hota in cheezon ka..what can you do?



BDforever said:


> Google


Itna time Kahan mere pas

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45'22'

cheekybird said:


> Main itna kahoongi,har baat dil pe mut liya karo ap,you can't control other people,you do your best baqi agar logon ko agar ehsas nahin hota in cheezon ka..what can you do?
> 
> 
> Itna time Kahan mere pas


woh thread jakar dekho madam
bhaisahab ne shuruwat hi dusre religion ko gali dekar ki

toh bakiyon ne bhi ussi andaz mein jawab diya


----------



## RazPaK

cheekybird said:


> Main itna kahoongi,har baat dil pe mut liya karo ap,you can't control other people,you do your best baqi agar logon ko agar ehsas nahin hota in cheezon ka..what can you do?




Baaji, meh Islam ke baaray mein ney sun sak tha. Mera khoon garam ho ja ta hain. Main kahndani aadmi hun, aur inka bakwas meray se bardash ney hota.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

RazPaK said:


> Baaji, meh Islam ke baaray mein ney sun sak tha. Mera khoon garam ho ja ta hain. Main kahndani aadmi hun, aur inka bakwas meray se bardash ney hota.


Koi bhi apne religion ke bare main ghalat batein nahin bardasht ker sakta,but learn to ignore.awein kion khoon jalate ho ap apna 



45'22' said:


> woh thread jakar dekho madam
> bhaisahab ne shuruwat hi dusre religion ko gali dekar ki
> 
> toh bakiyon ne bhi ussi andaz mein jawab diya


I would suggest everyone here to respect each other and their religion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

cheekybird said:


> Der alaaa
> 
> 
> Yes sure you did..


theek hai....koi nai...hota hai....badi-badi sahero me ye choti choti baate hoti rahti hai....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45'22'

cheekybird said:


> Koi bhi apne religion ke bare main ghalat batein nahin bardasht ker sakta,but learn to ignore.awein kion khoon jalate ho ap apna
> 
> 
> I would suggest everyone here to respect each other and their religion


maine kuch nahi kaha religion ke baare mein,i was only present in that thread where he was absuing hindus and another Pakistani member

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

BDforever said:


> i think you missed the swing and turn of balls



have you seen ajmals bowling yesterday.  swing happened only few overs with the new ball.


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

No co pilot for Afridi? Waste of space installing that second seat.


----------



## Stealth

forcetrip said:


> No co pilot for Afridi? Waste of space installing that second seat.



Misbah shushu karnay gaya hey back pe lol by the way Afridi dont need co-pilot kala kafi hey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Devil Soul said:


>


haha dat was one moment worthin watchin...


----------



## fallstuff

Stealth said:


>



Pakistani folks are certainly making most out of their wins !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secur

Key to Success | Pakistan

Misbah-ul-Haq should get out before scoring 5 runs by either run out or bowled , Team Pakistan wins 90% of the matches in major tournaments , when this happens .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

fallstuff said:


> Pakistani folks are certainly making most out of their wins !!!!



We have a bad track record for milking what we can when we can..


----------



## Leader

RazPaK said:


> @Leader
> 
> 
> Lahore sucks and Lahoris smell like onions.



aho jee, taday tay pind ka dadduan wala chapar v swimming pool haga !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Sri Lanka vs Pakistan final, who will Indians support?


----------



## Areesh

Aeronaut said:


> Sri Lanka vs Pakistan final, who will Indians support?



Sri Lanka of course.



punit said:


> mast wali cheez hath lagi hai



Chacha jee ko to dekho. Bachion kai sath woh bhi ro rahai hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EAK

BDforever said:


> meanwhile BD woman team beaten Pak woman team yesterday



Ohh Then it means you guys deserve haseena as ur PM lol 



45'22' said:


> be scared.....be very very scared
> 
> so you are telling me
> 
> afridi=*scared*



U R one hallucinated indian... Hey lets ask this question from kohli and ashwin..


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Areesh said:


> Chacha jee ko to dekho. Bachion kai sath woh bhi ro rahai hain.


Mard ko be dard hota ha 

Log bus bachyoon k he pain dekh rhey hein



Aeronaut said:


> Sri Lanka vs Pakistan final, who will Indians support?


good Indians will support Pakistan

bad Indian will support sri lanka


----------



## My-Analogous

BDforever said:


> we need bowling attack of afghanistan then we will win anyway we have good batting lineup that is the only positive side from our side



You guys need a bowling attack of Pakistan and we can change complete bowling lineup and it will remain affective.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

fallstuff said:


> Pakistani folks are certainly making most out of their wins !!!!


True but they also make most out of their defeat as well..


----------



## My-Analogous

levina said:


> Karlo celebrate.....your cricket team gets to celebrate just once in a blue moon ONLY



Once these blue moon you also saw in India Pakistan home series 2013


----------



## BATMAN

Aeronaut said:


> Sri Lanka vs Pakistan final, who will Indians support?



Its an impossible call for Indians, but I wonder, to whom umpire will be ordered to favor?


----------



## Areesh

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Mard ko be dard hota ha
> 
> Log bus bachyoon k he pain dekh rhey hein



Chacha tharki hain larhkion main ghussai hoye hain gham kai bahanai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Areesh said:


> Chacha tharki hain larhkion main ghussai hoye hain gham kai bahanai.


Kia pata chacha ki he betyaan hoon aur un ka ghum dekha na gaya ho chacha se ..one thing is sure that Bangladeshi players and fans are very open in expression their emotion..it was more evident in Asia cup final in 2012


----------



## Areesh

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Kia pata chacha ki he betyaan hoon aur un ka ghum dekha na gaya ho chacha se ..*one thing is sure that Bangladeshi players and fans are very open in expression their emotion*..it was more evident in Asia cup final in 2012



They are stupid to be honest. They need to be more professional.


----------



## Emmie

punit said:


> mast wali cheez hath lagi hai



LMAO! Looks like the girl wearing check shirt finds it hard to swallow pills, need some water.

Prolly guy hurt his knee too?


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Areesh said:


> They are stupid to be honest. They need to be more professional.


I agree as long as players are concerned. I mean if you are too much scare of losing then you will surely going to lose. Mushafiq ur rahim dropped the catch simply for this reason. Concentration on game till the last moment is very important. Having feeling of joy or disappointment should come after match end. Its ok for spectator though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Raja.Pakistani said:


> I agree as long as players are concerned. I mean if you are too much scare of losing then you will surely going to lose. Mushafiq ur rahim dropped the catch simply for this reason. Concentration on game till the last moment is very important. Having feeling of joy or disappointment should come after match end.* Its ok for spectator though*



Spectators need to be realistic too. I feel BD fans are too optimistic. In fact over optimistic. When you are over optimistic. it leads to disappointments. Like in this case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indischer

Emmie said:


> LMAO! Looks like the girl wearing check shirt finds it hard to swallow pills, need some water.
> 
> Prolly guy hurt his knee too?



She was unsure whether to cry or not. Took the clue from her mate and then went on to bust the hysteria-charts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Areesh said:


> Spectators need to be realistic too. I feel BD fans are too optimistic. In fact over optimistic. When you are over optimistic. it leads to disappointments. Like in this case.


yaar match was close and tense and so was the final of Asia cup 2012 and its natural to be sad when you are desperate for win but lose it by very small margin. People feel sad even if they dont express sadness in tears but its good to express yourself although others may take it as weakness but its natural


----------



## Areesh

Raja.Pakistani said:


> yaar match was close and tense and so was the final of Asia cup 2012 and its natural to be sad when you are desperate for win but lose it by very small margin. People feel sad even if they dont express sadness in tears but its good to express yourself although others may take it as weakness but its natural



It isn't just about this match. They are too optimistic. After defeat by Afghanistan it is stupid to see people keeping so much hope with the team. If this would have happened with Pakistan, people wouldn't have spent a single paisa to come and watch this match.


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Areesh said:


> It isn't just about this match. They are too optimistic. After defeat by Afghanistan it is stupid to see people keeping so much hope with the team. If this would have happened with Pakistan, people wouldn't have spent a single paisa to come and watch this match.


Hope sustain life and if you lose one match it dont mean you should stop expecting good performance from your team in future. They scored 326 runs against Pakistan which was most by any team in this tournament so they had reasons to expect a win and we know it was not easy win for Pakistan either. Its good to be optimist as long as you don't keep your expectation too high and remeber same bangldesh defeated new zealand by 4-0 and we have seen how new zealand performed against India. Nothing is impossible in cricket on your day


----------



## friendly_troll96

punit said:


> mast wali cheez hath lagi hai





Emmie said:


> LMAO! Looks like the girl wearing check shirt finds it hard to swallow pills, need some water.
> 
> Prolly guy hurt his knee too?







the guy in the middle tried to screw poor girl's head.


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Until afridi I had lost all hope of winning the game. Unbelievable performance by afridi and fawad.



 I was talking about BD's score..


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> I was talking about BD's score..


What! I was talking about Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96




----------



## farhan_9909



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> What! I was talking about Pakistan.



Now I know you can't compete with intelligent people like me so


----------



## Leader

Areesh said:


> Sri Lanka of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Chacha jee ko to dekho. Bachion kai sath woh bhi ro rahai hain.



BC kisi nay us chachay kay ronay ka notice hi nahi liya...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Now I know you can't compete with intelligent people like me so


Tum kaha intelligent ho! Intelligent hoti to tumhe pata chal jata ke mein Pakistan ki baat ker raha hoon bangladesh ki nahi.


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Tum kaha intelligent ho! Intelligent hoti to tumhe pata chal jata ke mein Pakistan ki baat ker raha hoon bangladesh ki nahi.



Mjhe tou pta chal gaya tha jb hi tou clarify kra..


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Mjhe tou pta chal gaya tha jb hi tou clarify kra..


Nahi chala, tum bd samajh bethi! Parhti nahi tum tabhi to tumhara CGPA itna low ata hai.


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Nahi chala, tum bd samajh bethi! Parhti nahi tum tabhi to tumhara CGPA itna low ata hai.



Ratta nhi lgati na may baki sub ki tarhan .. Or mujhe pta chal gaya tha


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Ratta nhi lgati na may baki sub ki tarhan .. Or mujhe pta chal gaya tha


Khudka ata nahin kuch! Or ratta bhi nahi to yehi hoga na. Kuch pata nahee chala tumhe.


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Khudka ata nahin kuch! Or ratta bhi nahi to yehi hoga na. Kuch pata nahee chala tumhe.



Baat mene shuru ki thi na tou smjhna tmhe chaie tha  Or CGPA ko mt laya karo wo thora sensitive case hai..


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Baat mene shuru ki thi na tou smjhna tmhe chaie tha  Or CGPA ko mt laya karo wo thora sensitive case hai..


Lekin mene tumhary baat sun kr kuch or tabsrah kr raha tha jo tumhe bilkul samajh nahi aya!


----------



## Emmie

friendly_troll96 said:


> the guy in the middle tried to screw poor girl's head.


It was a narrow escape, girl was lucky.


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Lekin mene tumhary baat sun kr kuch or tabsrah kr raha tha jo tumhe bilkul samajh nahi aya!



Agar A ki jagah Z ki baat kro gy tou kisi ko smjh ni aiye ga  Phr bhi mene smjha yet no appreciation


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Agar A ki jagah Z ki baat kro gy tou kisi ko smjh ni aiye ga  Phr bhi mene smjha yet no appreciation


Tum ne mere comment ko sahi se samjh kr koi comment hi nahi diya! Kia khak appreciation! Balke apna bolne lagai!


----------



## punit

latest brainwave  .. Appoint Imran Khan as Indian cricket team coach. Pakistan me waise bhi kuchh kar nahi paa raha hai bechara!


----------



## 45'22'

Ehsan Abbas said:


> Ohh Then it means you guys deserve haseena as ur PM lol
> 
> 
> 
> U R one hallucinated indian... Hey lets ask this question from kohli and ashwin..


main kahan bol raha hoon 
do pakistani members bol rahe hain


----------



## SHAMK9

punit said:


> latest brainwave  .. Appoint Imran Khan as Indian cricket team coach. Pakistan me waise bhi kuchh kar nahi paa raha hai bechara!


Was that supposed to be funny or offensive?


----------



## monitor

GUYS THRILLER COMES ONLY ONCE SO PREPARE FOR WINNING ASIA CUP AGAIN


----------



## IamBengali




----------



## punit

SHAMK9 said:


> Was that supposed to be funny or offensive?


that depends on you 



monitor said:


> GUYS THRILLER COMES ONLY ONCE SO PREPARE FOR WINNING ASIA CUP AGAIN



I have a feeling that Final will be anti climax


----------



## Usman Shahzada

IamBengali said:


> Not possible. We haven't defeated Pakistan in last 15 years. Team Bangladesh is not capable to defeat Team Pakistan in Cricket. Other than that we can defeat them in any field.



By any field, can you explain a bit more? In which field Pakistan is behind Bangladesh?



SwAggeR said:


> If BD defeats Pakistan then we have more than a chance.



Poor Indians thought they had a chance lol... hahahaha #lala #Afridi #Boomboom #AsiaCup

Pakistan eliminated India twice in space of 3 days ... Indians go home and Pakistan through to the final..


----------



## IamBengali

Usman Shahzada said:


> By any field, can you explain a bit more? In which field Pakistan is behind Bangladesh?



Bangladeshi Taka is more valuable than Pakistani Rupee. In many social index also Bangladesh is far ahead of Pakistan. Ask @BDforever and Indian members here. They will agree with me.


----------



## Levina

ghazaliy2k said:


> Once these blue moon you also saw in India Pakistan home series 2013


Thank you for the reminder.
But frankly I dont care about these small defeats as long as we have the world cup.


----------



## pakdefender

IamBengali said:


> Bangladeshi Taka is more valuable than Pakistani Rupee. In many social index also Bangladesh is far ahead of Pakistan. Ask @BDforever and Indian members here. They will agree with me.


 
lol ... the afghan currency is also valued more than Pakistanis ruppe that doesnt mean they are 'ahead'

basically all you 'dill jallay' from Pakistan ( indian , bangladesh , afghanistan ) are buring from the defeats thats have been handed to you and now trying to put burnol on the burn that Pakistan has given you all ... hahahaha


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Tum ne mere comment ko sahi se samjh kr koi comment hi nahi diya! Kia khak appreciation! Balke apna bolne lagai!



Tum kya professor ho jin ki baat may smjhti rahn or apni nhi smjhaon


----------



## IamBengali

pakdefender said:


> lol ... the afghan currency is also valued more than Pakistanis ruppe that doesnt mean they are 'ahead'
> 
> basically all you 'dill jallay' from Pakistan ( indian , bangladesh , afghanistan ) are buring from the defeats thats have been handed to you and now trying to put burnol on the burn that Pakistan has given you all ... hahahaha



This is your own media report. Not Indian, Bangladesh or Afghanistan ! 

*Bangladesh way ahead of Pakistan *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

IamBengali said:


> This is your own media report. Not Indian, Bangladesh or Afghanistan !
> 
> *Bangladesh way ahead of Pakistan *


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Tum kya professor ho jin ki baat may smjhti rahn or apni nhi smjhaon


Tumhari baaat me samajh gya tha, lekin tum meri nahi samjhi!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Ok Einstien you win..


----------



## asad71

BD lost a thriller to Pakistan, but there was no excuse to loose to weak India and novice Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Ok Einstien you win..


Tu tum maan gayi me tum se ziada intelligent hoon


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Tu tum maan gayi me tum se ziada intelligent hoon



Nhi per tum over smart ho


----------



## My-Analogous

levina said:


> Thank you for the reminder.
> But frankly I dont care about these small defeats as long as we have the world cup.



Try all future world cup will always in India otherwise


----------



## Levina

ghazaliy2k said:


> Try all future world cup will always in India otherwise


I understand your jealousy 
My sympathıes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Nhi per tum over smart ho


Tumhara dil itna bara hi nahi ke tum maan sako ke me tum se ziada intelligent hoon!


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Tumhara dil itna bara hi nahi ke tum maan sako ke me tum se ziada intelligent hoon!



Tumhara tou hai na tou tum maan lo


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Tumhara tou hai na tou tum maan lo


Kia maan lo mein ke tum mujhse kam intelligent ho? Woh to mene maan liya hai.


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> Kia maan lo mein ke tum mujhse kam intelligent ho? Woh to mene maan liya hai.



Pta chal gaya ks ka dil kitna bara hai ?  At-least mene over smart tou bola tmhe


----------



## A.Rafay

M-48 said:


> Pta chal gaya ks ka dil kitna bara hai ?  At-least mene over smart tou bola tmhe


 acha chalo maan liya, tum bhi kia yaad karo gi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

